# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  bespotrebno forsiranje dojenja

## sretniroditelji

Dakle,

zelim olaksati savjest svima koji iz bilo kojeg razloga ne zele dojiti. Upravo nam jako ide na zivce ta kampanja za dojenje kojom se maltene stigmatiziraju oni koji ne zele/ne mogu dojiti svoje dijete, tim vise sto se UOPCE ne govori o tome sto je to adaptirana hrana, kakav izbor postoji, ima li mozda nekih prednosti i dr.

Nas Borna je od svojeg 4. ili 5. dana zivota na bocici. Moja zena je izgubila mlijeko, ali ionako nije bila bas odusevljena dojenjem. Pritisak okoline da se mora dojiti bio je nesnosan, savjete su dijelili svi, od pozvanih do nepozvanih, a ovakvim JENOSTRANIM kampanjama upravo se to potencira.

Dajte ljudi, ne zivimo vise ni u srednjem vijeku ni u jednoumlju. Nemam nista protiv dijenja, ali dajte malo vise informacija o adaptiranom mlijeku i ostaloj mogucoj hrani.

Nasa beba izuzetno je inteligentna i jako napredna za svoju dob, uopce nemamo problema s njim, roditeljske duznosti smo podijelili buduci da ga hranimo na bocicu, uvijek znamo koliko je pojeo i kada opet treba jesti, i s njim mozemo ici bilo gdje jer nam nije nikakav problem ponijeti hranu.

Borna sada ima 5 mjeseci i od poroda je vise nego udvostrucio svoju tezinu i narasao je 15 cm, smije se naglas od svojeg 2. mjeseca, izvrsno drzi glavu i okrece se kao da je na vrtuljku, a skoro pa moze i sam sjediti, makar mu ne damo  :Grin: 

Dakle, SVI VI KOJI RAZMISLJATE O TOME DA NE DOJITE, mozete se mirne duse prebaciti bebu na umjetnu prehranu. Barem iz naseg iskustva apsolutno nikakvih problema nema  :Smile: . A da ne govorimo o tome da poznajemo dosta roditelja koji su svoju djecu takodjer, najnormalnije, othranili na umjetnoj hrani.

Mi smo koristili i koristimo _(anchie76 editrala naziv adaptiranog). _ 

Pozdrav svima slobodoumnima  :D !!!

----------


## Mamasita

Ovakav upad na forum je vrlo nekulturan.
Prije nego se pocne postati na nekom forumu, dobro bi bilo procitati pravilnik, pa ako ga se ne mozes pridrzavati izaberes neki drugi forum na kojem ces postati.

----------


## Sun

Ma nema to nikakve veze sa slobodoumljem!!! 
Reklame i letci i sve vezano uz adaptirano te obasipa na svakom čošku (kršeći pritom kod  :Sad:  ) a ovaj forum je valjda jedino mjesto na kojem se žesstoko zagovara dojenje jer je jedini pravi izbor. A argumenti tipa da ste najnormalnije othranili bebu na formuli su bljakkkk jer najnormalnije bi ga othranili vjerojatno i na svinjskoj masti da ste baš upali u bezdan loja, ali koliko je to zdravo za vaše djete otom potom!!!
Uopće ne razumijem zašto imate potrebu širiti ovakve informacije - pokušavate si olakšati savjest?
mah...

----------


## Nina_Zg

Dakle,

pokretač topika želi vjerovati da je NADOMJESTAK bolji od originala, i onda to još naziva slobodoumljem? 

Yeah, right   :Laughing:

----------


## Barbara1

Pa,dakle!!!
Ne znam što bi napisala,bit će da su za neke sve informacije,savjeti i sve što je za dobrobit naše djece gluposti bačene u vjetar.
Ma joooooj  :Mad:

----------


## cekana

Želim Vam od srca, da bebica bude zdrava i napredna, a vi ako budete imali drugu dijete, da se malo više educirate i o mogućim posljedicama ovog izbora!

----------


## martinaP

Možda nije baš umjesno, ali kod nas se kaže "svak' se češe tamo di ga svrbi".

Baš sam   :Sad:

----------


## Storma

na vase dobro iskustvo, mogu nabrojati bar deset losih iz svoje okoline. nije neki argument.
a ja svoje dijete radije dojim, hvala.

----------


## rinama

Neznam zašto onda čitate stranice ovog foruma, pa vjerojatno negdje postoji neki forum na kojem možete razgovarati i o adaptiranom i o svim njegovim "prednostima" u odnosu na majčino mlijeko.
Nitko ovdje ne smatra roditelje koji svoju djecu hrane adaptiranim, kao "lošim roditeljima" to je Vaš odabir.
Naš odabir je dojenje i razmjenjujemo iskustva svih naših istomišljenika.
Ako Vas smeta ovakvo razmišljanje jednostavno ga nemojte čitati, već se oboružajte materijalima o adaptiranom i to je to. Svi sretni!
Čestitke na Vašem djetetu!  :Kiss:

----------


## apricot

dragi sretni roditelji,

iskreno me veseli da ste pronašli modalitet kako bi vaše dijete bilo zdravo, sretno, zadovoljno, veselo, inteligentno...

Sve dopuštam, čak i vaš izbor prehrane... Neka svatko odluči kako mu odgovara i kako misli da je najbolje.
Osim što vas uopće ne mislimo stigmatizirati, samo ću vam reći da je adaptirano mlijeko opasno.
Ne znate?
Čudno, kako od svega čime smo vas zatrpavali i išli vam na živce... baš taj podatak niste zapamtili.
No, dobro... valjda trebamo biti uporniji u edukaciji.

Nažalost, ne mogu dopustiti reklamiranje bilo kakvih nadomjestaka, iako pretpostavljam da će vas više rastužiti što vaš poziv na bojkot na ovome forumu nije naišao na plodno tlo.

Drago mi je da je da je Borna dojen barem tih 4-5 dana: svaka kap majčinog mlijeka je dragocjena.
 :Heart:

----------


## anek

sretniroditelji, uopće ne razumijem o kakvom stigmatiziranju pišeš, kad je situacija upravo suprotna - toliko je minoran broj majki koje doje u hrvatskoj da je između ostalo i zbog toga ovakva kampanja i pokrenuta.
ne znam zašto bi se u kampanji koja promiče dojenje govorilo o adaptiranoj hrani i njenim "prednostima" - takvim informacijama smo obasuti ionako doslovno na svakom koraku; od časopisa, reklama pa do pedijatara; čime se by the way krši međunarodni pravilnik o reklamiranju adaptirane hrane, ali vjerujem da o tome ne znaš puno, a možda te i ne zanima.
ne razumijem također što misliš pod tim "adaptiran mlijeko" i ostala hrana? na ovom forumu možeš pronaći apsolutno sve vezano uz dohranu djeteta, ne znam kakve to veze ima sa kampanjom koja promiče dojenje.
a kad već govorimo o "praktičnosti": i mame dojilice itekako bez problema mogu ići bilo gdje sa djetetom i hrana im je uvijek "pri ruci" i na pravoj temperaturi, tj. ne moraju ustajati npr. noću i mućkati bočice, a da ne govorimo o financijskoj uštedi. mlijeko mogu i izdojiti, pa i tata također može bez problema nahraniti dijete.
ne razumijem zapravo u čemu je problem i o kakvom slobodoumlju govoriš; jer očito imaš veoma krivu sliku stanja u hrvatskoj. 
ovdje je dojenje zapravo prilična rijetkost, a ova "jednostrana" kampanja se zalaže i poziva na nešto što je NEPOBITNO najbolje za vaše dijete, i to će ti isto tako potvrditi svaki proizvođač adaptirane hrane. 
sa prirodom se ne možeš utrkivati, a za vaše inteligentno i napredno dijete mi je iskreno drago da je takvo; iako mi je jednim dijelom i jako jako žao za sve što je zakinut zbog toga što nije dojen; jer dojenje je puno više od same hrane.   :Smile:

----------


## Irena001

ovo mi smrdi na Index-aše  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Ne znam čemu isticati da se dijete normalno razvija?
Pa tu nitko nije rekao da će djeca na formuli biti, Božemeprosti, zaostala u razvoju.
I svatko ima pravo na izbor. Vaš je takav i vjerujem da ćete vašem djetetu pružiti sve najbolje, na vaš način.
Puno sreće.

----------


## Mirta30

ma bitno je da ste vi sretni   :Klap:  

... ja nisam morala sterilizirati i prati dojku prije/nakon svakog hranjenja
... uskoro krećete na dohranu, za početak se nudi pregršt šarenih bočica  ali u kasnijoj fazi je jednostavnije djetetu npr. dati instant pire krumpir, nego guluti krumpir, pa ga huhati i na kraju gnječiti
... zašto kuhati obroke doma kada postoji pregršt restorana i fast foodova
... ma zašto se uopće hraniti voćem, povrćem... kada postoje vitamini i razni dodaci prehrani u tableticama

----------


## rinama

Jesu li Vas vaše mame dojile?

----------


## roko006

Meni sve to smrdi na to da nekoga zapravo peče savjest i da se samo opravdava...

Pritisak okoline da mora dojiti?!?! A gdje vi to živite? Ja tak šta niti sam doživila niti sam čula za išta slično. Baš naprotiv!!!

----------


## josie

ma mene u svemu zanima gdje je Vaša žena izgubila mlijeko i jeste li ga poslije probali naći?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Sad ce Marta da je sigurno pobjeglo u sumu.

----------


## toma_06

> ma mene u svemu zanima gdje je Vaša žena izgubila mlijeko i jeste li ga poslije probali naći?


  :Laughing:

----------


## Paulita

> ali dajte malo vise informacija o adaptiranom mlijeku i ostaloj mogucoj hrani


Krivi forum, ima vjerovatno drugih koji daju savjete.




> uvijek znamo koliko je pojeo i kada opet treba jesti, i s njim mozemo ici bilo gdje jer nam nije nikakav problem ponijeti hranu


Nikada se nisam opterećivala s time koliko je moje dijete pojelo, niti kada je pojelo. Ne opterećujem ni sebe time. Ne marim za male stvari. A što se tiče hrane, nije niti meni bio problem ponjeti hranu bilo gdje i bilo kad.

I ja sam othranjena na adaptiranom i smatram da mi ništa ne fali.
 :Wink:

----------


## andrea

> Pritisak okoline da se mora dojiti bio je nesnosan, savjete su dijelili svi, od pozvanih do nepozvanih, !


super, gdje ste našli takvu genijalnu okolinu  :D  ??!

----------


## roko006

Upravo nam jako ide na zivce ta kampanja za dojenje kojom se maltene *stigmatiziraju* oni koji ne zele/ne mogu dojiti svoje dijete, ...[/quote]

Baš naprotiv: ne znam za druge mame, ali ja se osobno ponekad osjećam stigmatiziranom, npr.kad mi miš ogladni u gradu pa cikimo u parku pa svi bulje; ili kad me svi čudno gledaju: Samo sisa? Još ne jede voće/špinat/bočicu/grah itd?? i onda ušute kao da nismo normalni i valjda ugrožavamo svoje dijete i tko zna šta još. A ja se svaki put kao budala opravdavam i objašnjavam zašto...

----------


## rinama

Nema odgovora.
Otišli, a nisu rekli zbogom!  :Wink:

----------


## Paulita

Ah...ovo je kao da netko dođe na forum od Armade i hvali Dinamo... ili obrnuto.

----------


## rinama

A mi se napalili!

----------


## Honey

> s njim mozemo ici bilo gdje jer nam nije nikakav problem ponijeti hranu.


Da, najgore što se može dogoditi majci koja doji je kad zaboravi cice kod kuće   :Laughing:

----------


## Iva M.

:shock: Ostadoh bez riječi??

----------


## sretniroditelji

hvala na lijepim zeljama i vatrenoj raspravi. Zelimo samo pokazati da dojenje ne mora biti najbolji izbor kako se zeli sugerirati.

komentari najbolje govore o vama samima...

velika vecina uvijek misli da je najpametnija... samo naprijed, daleko cete dogurati   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## rinama

Ajde apri još jednu pametnu i zadnju.
Ključaj!

----------


## Amalthea

Ah, blaženo neznanje...

----------


## josie

> Zelimo samo pokazati da dojenje ne mora biti najbolji izbor kako se zeli sugerirati.


dojenje JE najbolji izbor i to nitko nikada neće i ne može pobiti!
 a vama sretno u vašoj komociji :/

----------


## andrea

> Zelimo samo pokazati da dojenje ne mora biti najbolji izbor kako se zeli sugerirati..


jel imaš nekakav znanstveni dokaz za to, daj stavi link ili neki tekstić  :Kiss:

----------


## Mamasita

Kao sto vec netko rece, i sami proizvodjaci formule ti govore da je majcino mlijeko najbolji izbor. Sigurna sam da ste to procitali na kutiji formule koju koristite.

----------


## apricot

> Zelimo samo pokazati da dojenje ne mora biti najbolji izbor kako se zeli sugerirati.


Sugerirati možemo ljudima koji još preispituju svoje stavove.
Vaši su očigledno zacementirani pa nema smisla da vas pokušavamo razuvjeriti.

----------


## anchie76

Iskoristiti cu svoje Administratorske ovlasti pa otkljucati zakljucan topic da bih nesto napisala (Apricot ispricavam se).

Nase stope dojenja su tako porazavajuce bas zbog ljudi koji razmisljaju poput vas - da je adaptirano mlijeko sasvim u redu i savrseno dobro, i nista mu ne fali.

Fali mu, puno toga.  Al o tome se ne prica - da se ne plase roditelji, da im se ne nabija griznja savjesti itd.

Zasto je toliko tesko shvatiti da nesto sto nije prirodno namjenjeno nasoj prehrani moze nositi velike rizike sa sobom?  Naravno da moze, isto kao da se stalno hranimo samo junk hranom i vicemo kak nam je super i nije nam nista.  No svi znamo koja je prehrana namjenjena nasem tijelu i koje rizike junk hrana nosi sa sobom.  Isto tako, majcino mlijeko je namjenjeno djetetu, a sve ostalo nosi odredjene rizike (htjeli mi ili ne).  I naravno da nece svaki rizik se ostvariti (hvala bogu pa nece), no sama cinjenica da rizik postoji, baca sasvim drugo svjetlo na prehranu adaptiranim.

Svjetska Zdravstvena Organizacija je lijepo poslozila prehranu djece do 6 mj.  Adaptirano cak nije niti na drugom mjestu - na cetvrtom je.  Kad se sve moguce opcije iscrpe, onda tek dolazi adaptirano.

1. dojenje
2. izdojeno mlijeko
3. banka mlijeka
4. adaptirano mlijeko

Adaptirano mlijeko je zamisljeno kao spas za djecu koja nemaju opciju pod br 2 i 3 - djecu bez mama u sirotistu, davnih godina kad je izmisljeno.  Da ne uzimaju cisto kravlje mlijeko, nego da ipak imaju bolju opciju.  No na zalost, industrija proizvodnje adaptiranog je napravila svoje - zelja za sto vecim profitom je odradila svoje.  Mase su uvjerene kak je adaptirano savrseno dobro, i da cemu se truditi i maltretirati s dojenjem, kad postoji nesto sasvim dovoljno dobro.

I necete cuti koji su rizici prehrane adaptiranim, jer te firme skrivaju te cinjenice k'o zmija noge.  Nije im u interesu da roditelji to znaju - prestali bi olako kupovati adaptirano - gdje ces vece stete za profit.

No strasna je cinjenica da roditelji neznaju prave informacije prije nego se odluce na adaptirano, jer da znaju, vjerojatno se ne bi olako odlucili za njega, nego bi ipak odvagnuli stvari.  I nije adaptirano nesto prestrasno, i kao sto rekoh, nece svako dijete oboliti od svih rizika koje adaptirano nosi sa sobom (hvala bogu da nece, jerbo i 90% nas tu na forumu je othranjeno na adaptiranom, i svi smo relativno normalni  :Grin:   ), no rizici bi se morali znati.





> *Utjecaj adaptiranog na razvoj crijevne flore*
> 
> -	crijevna flora kod dojene i djece na adapt je razlicita
> o	dojena djeca imaju kiseliju floru, manji PH, te zbog toga nepovoljnije uvjete za preveliki razvoj mikroba koji uzrokuju bolesti poput Escherihie Colli, streptokoki itd.
> o	Djeca na adaptiranom imaju vecu PH u crijevima i podloznija su prevelikom razvoju ovih nepovoljnih mikroba
> o	Ukoliko je adaptirano beba dobila u rodilistu•	postoji velika mogucnost da bjelancevine kravljeg mlijeka prodju kroz nerazvijeno djetetovo crijevo, i da dijete razvije alergiju na kravlje mlijeko (kolostrum pomaze zatvaranju tih «rupica» u crijevu, i razvitku najbolje crijevne flore) 
> 
> (2.5% djece koja u rodilistu dobiju adaptirano, razviju alergiju na kravlje mlijeko)
> 
> ...


I dojenje se ne moze usporedjivati s adaptiranim mlijekom.  Dojenje je STANDARD, ono je namjenjeno za rast i razvoj naseg tijela.  Sva druga prehrana sa sobom nosi odredjene rizike u vecoj ili manjoj mjeri.

Kao sto je to prekrasno rekla Gorjana Gjuric u svojoj knjizi "Sve o dojenju", nesto u ovom stilu:

Prehrana adaptiranim mlijekom je najveci eksperiment ikad izveden na ljudskoj rasi.  

Poceli smo hraniti djecu hranom koja nije namjenjena za njih, posljedice cemo tek uvidjeti s vremenom.

----------


## anchie76

Evo tema je premjestena na podforum na kojem je prihvatljivija ovakva vrsta rasprave.

Slobodno nastavite dalje raspravljati na ovu temu, no molim da rasprava bude konstruktivna, bez vrijedjanja i optuzbi   :Smile:

----------


## ninochka

> Dajte ljudi, ne zivimo vise ni u srednjem vijeku ni u jednoumlju.


baš tako. dobro da ste napomenuli jer se iz ostatka posta to ne može iščitati

----------


## anchie76

Ninochka bas si krenula konstruktivno   :Laughing:  

Kao sto spomenuh, ak imate potrebe vrijedjati, nemojte se javljati na ovaj topic.  Ako zelite na lijep nacin diskutirati i usporedjivati adaptirano i majcino mlijeko - jos po mogucnosti poduprijeto nekim cinjenicama, samo naprijed   :Smile:

----------


## Mamasita

Anchie super mi je ovo sto si napisala.  :Heart:  
Ja bih jos samo dodala da je mlijecna formula jedina industrijski preradjena hrana kojom se covjek (beba) hrani iskljucivo u duzem vremenskom periodu.
Dakle nekoliko mjeseci, beba za dorucak, rucak, veceru i medjuobroke jede industrijski preradjen proizvod.
Zamislite sebe da mjesecima jedete samo industrijske preradjevine, bez bilo cega sto dolazi iz prirode.  :Nope:

----------


## ninochka

> Ninochka bas si krenula konstruktivno


mea culpa  8) postale smo u isto vrijeme pa nisam vidjela sugestiju.

da proširim svoju nekonstruktivnu tvrdnju. obzirom da ne živimo više u srednjem vijeku dostupne su nam sve informacije prema kojima možemo zaključiti što je bolje za dijete.

a meni eto nije jasno kako nešto umjetno može biti bolje od nečeg prirodnog. i  na stranu koristi...nego, u kojem paralelnom svemiru je jednostavnije dići se u 3 ujutro iz kreveta i prokuhavati i mućkati bočicu, nego staviti dijete na cicu  :? hm...

----------


## a zakaj

meni se jako svidja odgovor koji je dala anchie76 i voljela bih kad bi rasprave o dojenju uvijek isle u tom tonu.

zapravo, mogu do neke mjere i razumjeti frustraciju sretnog roditelja - mozda je zena zaista bila izlozena pritisku da doji, a bez prave podrske i bez tocnih savjeta nije uspjela (pa je to u njoj izazvalo otpor), i otac sad gentlmenski opravdava njihov izbor i odluku, koje dodatno naoko potvrdjuje i razvoj i zdravlje njihovog djeteta.

No, ako sretniroditelji slucajno planiraju imati jos djece, nek ipak dvaput procitaju post anchie76, a zatim upamte da na rodinom forumu i od sos telefona mogu dobiti konkretne savjete i podrsku, a bez pritiska, i da uz takav pristup dojenje moze biti prekrasno iskustvo, a ne manifestacija jednoumlja i srednjevjekovlja.

----------


## kloklo

Anchie, a zakaj, super postovi  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

> Anchie, a zakaj, super postovi  :D


Samo ću potpisati...i ne želim uopće ulaziti u rasprave koje nemaju smisla.
Zašto?
Zato što sretni roditelji nisu došli razmjenjivati mišljenja i argumente nego uvjeriti sve nas "sektaše" (čitaj sisosektaše) da je formula bolja od majčinog mlijeka.
Ja mislim da nije,već sada znam da ću dojiti svoju bebicu i sigurno me neće ovakvi postovi ili hrpa reklama o formuli pokolebati u tome.

----------


## Foška

Ma evo vam i našeg iskustva.

Mi smo bili negdje na pola puta (pardon, "ni vrit - ni mimo", rekli bi Zagorci) ove priče dojenje vs. adaptirano. Od 6. dana života smo na dohranjivanju adaptiranim. Mogu reći samo: na žalost. 

Od dojenja nije bilo odustajanja niti jednom, zvrckah rodin SOS, čitah, surfah, zvrckah prijateljice, muke mučih sa svim i svačim. Jako mi je žao (MENI je žao) što nisam potpuno uspjela dojiti i nisam nikad, nikad osjetila/ doživjela da me kritiziraju da sam loša mama/ osoba (kako kažu sretniroditelji "maltene stigmatiziraju"... hm!?) pijateljice/ rođakinje/ kolegice koje jesu isključivo dojile, naša pedijatrica ili patronažna. Ukratko, ljudi koji o dojenju nešto znaju.

Ali jesam doživjela pritisak da sam loša mama jer ne dajem bočicu svaki put (muke s relaktacijom), jer ne kuham mlijeko prema tablici dob/ broj mjerica... Pita jedna takva (na moje uši i oči) našu pedijatricu: "Hoće li taj zastoj u rastu ostaviti možda trajne posljedice? Mozak djeteta je jako osjetljiv." ....    :Crying or Very sad:  

Pa što sam ja zaključila? Tko je tu agresivan, a tko ima razumijevanja u pitanjima dojenja? Mislim, stvarno...

Sama sam sebe i svoju bebu najviše žalila. Svaki put prvo cika pa tek onda bočica  :Crying or Very sad:   Zašto, zašto, zašto - ja bih nakon svega rekla zbog prevelikog izvanjskog stresa, dvije velike gnjavaže od strane jedne (hm, tada?) meni važne osobe, sa (sada vidim) jako nevažnim stvarima. I to u vrijeme kad smo ZBILJA jedino beba i ja trebale biti važne   :Crying or Very sad:  
(ja sam vam inače jako sebična, to mi se uredno servira...) 

No, dobro, dosta cmoljenja, mislim da mogu kompetentno reći koje su (meni) prednosti dojenja pred adapt. mlijekom u prahu, kad smo već probali i jedno i drugo. Možda nekome bude od koristi.

- Šetnja bez mame malo preduga? Beba urlaaaa u kolicima, MM sav jadan juri doma.
- Predugo bili vani? Tu je friška cika (topla i čista "dudica", mlijeko bez bakterija koje se u toplom mlijeku u bočici kote ko lude), za to malo što ima u ciki, beba zadovoljna na kratko dok se dođe do doma.
- Alergija (ekcem, crvene hrapave fleke po čelu i obrazima) pri pokušaju promjene adap. mlijeka samo na varijantu probiotik, a od istog prizvođača, ah. Alergija i u prvim mjesecima korištenja adapiranog, dok nije i pedijatrica popustila i prepisala nam kortiće. 
- S dojenjem nema naoko beskonačnog hlađenja bočice pod tekućom vodom i nestrrrpljivih ustaaaaa.
- Dojenje je stvarno besplatno, hehe. A kutije adapt. nisu baš za niš. Mi smo kupovali i niskomineralnu vodu za dojenčad za kuhati adap. mlijeko, 1L=10-11kn pa ti vidi.
- Pranje i iskuhavanje bočica, duda, poklopčića (kojih BTW nikad nema dovoljno), odmjeravanje praha u posudice da što brže skuhate adap. mlijeko, vaganje vode... To je, ljudi moji, samo dodatni posao koji vam u životu ne treba ako dojite bebu (više vremena za spat!).
- A nije li dojenje djeteta jedino prirodno za njega? Adaptirano (hrv. prilagođeno) je mlijeko samo prilagođeno malom čovjeku, njegovim potrebama. Načinjeno je na temelju ispitivanja (?-tako kažu) sastava MAJČINOG mlijeka, pa mu tako smanje udio bjelančevina, pa povećaju ugljikohidrate... Ali u odnosu na što ga mijenjaju??? Povećaju/ smanje te sastavne udjele u mlijeku koje stvara mama krava u odnosu na sastav onog mlijeka koje stvara mama čovjek! Pa i sami proizvođači moraju na kutiji adapt. mlijek napisati da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana za vaše dijete. Pa ne bi vam proizvođači lagali   :Razz:  
- A čemu to, sretniroditelji, kažete tako sigurno drugim ljudima ovako otvoreno, preko interneta: "mozete se mirne duse prebaciti bebu na umjetnu prehranu"? Čemu?? Zašto se vi sami ne prebacite na prehranu infuzijom + otopljeni vitaminčeki + minerali. Niš vam nutricionističi ne bi falilo. Živjeli bi dugo i imali energije za rad i sve što vas veseli.
- I last, but not least, dojenje je prvorazredna prilika za maženje s vašim djetetom! Mi smo sada 13 mjeseci i krasno nam je npr. ujutro se malo maziti, malo cikati u polusnu. Ja sam ujutro ful usporeni tip, baš mi paše to izležavanje u dobrom društvu dok se osvijestim di sam-šta sam. A da moram odmah skočit, pa kuhat vodu, mućkat, hladit... ma dajte!

Toliko o usporedbama.

Želim još reći sretnimroditeljima: jako vas razumijem. I sama sam se slično (hmm, recimo, ugroženo?) nekoliko puta osijećala. I ja sam bila u situaciji da s mužem u 3 u noći, dok beba urla, a mi kuhamo adaptirano, pošaljem k vragu i dojenje i rode i sve te babe (  :Embarassed:  pardon!) kojima dojenje ide pa je njima lako drugima soliti pamet i hvaliti se preko weba. A samo nama ne ide i ne ide... Pa smo i mi sami sebe tješili u stilu: i mi smo othranjeni na adaptiranom (muž čak na običnom kravljem) pa smo živi i zdravi. Da bi ujutro na sljedećem hranjenju opet išla sve ispočetka: cika jedna, cika druga, po petstoti put čitati o relaktaciji...

Ove napise na rodinom portalu i forumu, molim vas, nemojte čitati ako vas uznemiravaju ili unesrećuju. Tu se samo susreću osobe koje slično razmišljaju, imaju slična iskustva i, uvjerena sam, ne žele nikome zlo sa svojim komentarima i savjetima. I nemaju vas namjeru stigmatizirati, obilježavati kao lošima, i to vjerujem.

I za kraj, nadam se, ma ne da se nadam, ja čvrsto vjerujem da ću svoje sljedeće dijete dojiti bez frke!  :Smile:  Svima na veselje i olakšanje.

----------


## Pina

U adaptiranom nema antitijela koje dijete dobija dojenjem. Za svaku bolest/virozu whatever, koju mama "pokupi", ako imalo znamo o tome. . . majcin organizam stvara antitijela koja dijete dobija u mlijeku nije jos sposobno stvarati vlastita. Da sad ne ponavljam sve sto je vec 10na18-tu receno. . . .
Ja sam se, jos puno prije trudnoce, zaklela da cu uciniti SVE sto je u mojoj moci, da jedog dana dojim svoje dijete najmanje 6 mj, a za dalje ovisi kako ce ici, jer je to zdravije, a ako bas hocete i jeftinije, od kemije zvane adaptirano-galofak. Nisu RODE jos ni postojale ili barem ja nisam cula za njih. . . 
Sama sebi u cijeloj prici nikad nisam bila previse bitna, samo nek sam zdrava. . . najvaznije mi je moje dijete i da napravim ono sto je najbolje za njega/nju i nema te sile koja i me uvjerila u suprotno! 
Ja sam isto mogla sa Emom ici bilo gdje. . . cica je uvijek bila tu. . ili boca s izdojenim mlijekom, ovisi o situaciji. 
Sto se tice napredovanja, naravno. . .dijete filano galofakom raste i deblja se uglavnom brze nego od maminog. . . .neprirodno.
I za kraj, ne smatram se nekim sektasem ili zadrtom osobom, naprotiv. . . protivnik sam bilo koje vrste ekstremizma.
Dojenje JE najbolji izbor. . ostali ponudjeni nisu losi, ali nemaju nikakvih prednosti pred majcinim mlijekom.

----------


## Poslid

Evo i ja ću napisati svoj slučaj (slučajeve)

Ja sam razmišljala već  kao trudnica da nema šanse da mojem djetetu uvalim bočicu. Zašto? Jer sam ja inače dosta komotna, pa bi me izluđivalo to pripremanje adaptiranog, iskuhavanje bočica i sveg ostalog što uz to ide. Onda još nisam nio znala za Rode i nisam se educirala uopće u tom smjeru koliko je majčino mlijeko bolje za dijete. Ali sam instinkitivno znala.

Zato je Anja dojena od drugog dana (carski rez), isključivo do 6 mjeseci, a uz dohranu do 25 mj. Dojenje je za mene savršeno fukcioniralo. I uopće nisam uzimala kao problem to što sam 2 početna tjedna imala krvave regade. za mene je to samo bilo vrijeme prilagodbe koje će proći. Uopće se zbog toga nisam zabrinjavala, niti me zabrinjavalo što me to boli. Samo sam si rekla, evo sad će proći.
Igrom slučaja Anja je izrazito osjetljivo dijete i usprkos dojenju s 2 mjeseca dobila je neurodermatitis. PRVO što me SVAKI liječnik pitao biloje da li je dojim. Kad je odgovor bio potvrdan, onda su ostajali bez teksta. A što bi mi sve govorili da kojim slučajem nije bila dojena? Ili, ono što mene više zanima, kakvo bi tek onda bilo njeno zdravlje?
Prave muke su za nas počele s dohranom. Te ne smije ovo, te ne smije ono - a cicu je uvijek smijela i htjela  :Smile:  

S takvim saznanjima i odušeljena dojenjem ušla sam i u drugu trudnoću. Aleksandar je cicao bez ikakvih problema, napredovao odlično. I on je nažalost dobio neurodermatitis. ALi zbog našeg drugačijeg odnosa prema hrani koju smo i sami jeli, a i zbog drugačijeg pristupa njegovoj dohrani od 6 mj., njegovi su simtomi bili puuuuno blaži.

Treća trudnoća je prošla u istom razmišljanju, s tim da sam tu već bila "visokoeducirana". I ako sam u prve dvije trudnoće razmišljala o adaptiranom kao mogućom zamjenom, ako nešto ne bude u redu, u ovoj trudnoći takva sam razmišljanja potpuno obacila. Dogodilo se međutim da je Rahela rođena s velikim problemima i odmah po rođenju otpremljena u Zagreb, na intenzivnu skrb. Tri tjedan bila je potpuno odvojena, ali ja am se već u rodilištu počela izdajati. Plakala sam kad sam bacala kolostrum u  umivaonik, molil  sestre da to daju nekom djetetu kojem treba, nažalost, odbacile su me s gnušanjem (kao, to nije sterilno)
I tako sam se izdajala 3 tjedna. U posjetima mojoj mrvici ostavljala sam bočice s mojim mlijekom, a kad su je skinuli s aparata i ponudila joj dojku. Na čuđenje svih, Rahela je dojku prihvatila savršeno.
Od dana kad je izašla iz bolnice, nikad više nije okusila adaptirano mlijeko.

Da se mene pita, ja bih pod hitno uspostavila banku mlijeka. Ja sam ga naime zbog izdajanja imala toliko da sam u šali znala reći, da sam si već zaslužila za auto (aludirajući na praksu zapadnih zemalja da majčino mlijeko plaćaju). Vjerovali ili ne, na dan sam izdajala 1 litru.

----------


## anchie76

Prekrasan post Foska   :Love:  




> I nemaju vas namjeru stigmatizirati, obilježavati kao lošima, i to vjerujem.


Zasigurno nemamo.  Problem je samo taj sto vecinom majke (roditelji) koji nisu uspjeli u dojenju, a jako su zeljeli imaju griznju savjesti zbog toga, lose se osjecaju kad se o tome prica.  Imaju nerjesene vlastite osjecaje u svezi toga, pa i shodno tome svaku kampanju za dojenje osjecaju kao napad na sebe.

Ja sam uvjek govorila (i nastaviti cu   :Grin:  ), te mame se nikako ne bi trebale osjecati lose zbog neuspjeha.  Pa nisu one rekle "gle, ne da mi se dojiti", vecinom su tu u prici bile rijeke suza zbog neuspjeha.  A zasto nisu uspjele?  Zato sto nisu imale adekvatnu podrsku i zato sto nisu dobivale dobre savjete.  Dakle, one su htjele dojiti i silno uspjeti, ali sistem ih je zeznuo.  Sistem im nije omogucio da uspiju, one su trazile pomoc, a sistem im je podmetnuo nogu.  Sto prije to spoznaju, lakse ce im biti nositi se s emocijama vezanim uz neuspjeh dojenja  :Love:

----------


## Mayaa

a podsjeća li koga ova priča sretnihroditelja na priču o lisici i kiselom grožđu   :Wink:

----------


## cekana

mene podsjeća na bubimirka, koji je znao bacit kost, a mi se ulovimo svi  8)   :Grin:

----------


## Mayaa

a da ovo nije bubimirko ali prerušen   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Necemo provocirati!  Ak nemate nista konstruktivno reci, nemojte dolaziti provocirati.

----------


## Mayaa

moja namjera je bila bezazlena šala a ne provokacija. 

ovo se odnosi samo na moj zadnji post na ovu temu. ono o lisici i kiselom grožđu i dalje stoji; meni to tako izgleda, ne mogu si pomoć.

----------


## klia

Nažalost, nismo svi odrasli sretni i zdravi na adaptiranom.
Moj primjer - nisam dojena ni dana. 
U djetinjstvu sam preboljela 6 upala pluća (umalo završila na operaciji da se istraži uzrok), česte upale uha, proljeva ko u priči, sve do otprilike 10. godine života.
Danas: svako proljeće dosadna peludna hunjavica (nekoć i uz oticanje očiju) koju izliječi tek kupanje u moru. Također: gastritis koji osjećam od djetinjstva i danas tu i tamo proradi. Da i ne spominjem kako mi tijelo više nego kod drugih ljudi reagira na ubode insekata.
Ne kažem da bi danas sve bilo bajno da sam i bila dojena, ali možda bi ipak primila koju injekciju i rtg pregled manje.
Mislim da su sretniroditelji odlučili ne dojiti (i sami kažu da supruga nije bila oduševljena dojenjem) i to je njihov slobodan izbor. Samo se nadam da su takvu odluku ipak donijeli iz neznanja, ne iz prkosa, kako bi se dalo zaključiti prema tonu posta.

----------


## Paulita

Dok je Lovro bio u bolnici bile su tamo i blizanke, rođene ranije. Imale su strašnu alergiju na sva adaptirana mlijeka koja se mogu nabaviti na našem tržištu. Kako je njihov tata radnik kod mog svekra, znam da su se dobrano namučile dok nisu uspjeli naći mlijeko koje je odgovaralo. Ne moram napominjati da je cijena jedne kutije bila stvarno visoka.
A i na vježbama sam upoznala mamu koja je sa šestim mjesecom starosti bebe prestala dojiti i također imala problema s odabirom adaptiranog.

Nekim bebama neće biti ništa, ali neke imaju stvarno burne reakcije na adaptirana mlijeka. Pa šta se to isplati?

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> *
> 
> Drago mi je da je da je Borna dojen barem tih 4-5 dana: svaka kap majčinog mlijeka je dragocjena.*


toliko toga napisanog u jednom redu,a jos vise izmedju redova!
apri  :D

----------


## renci

Mene ovo podsječa na mene ( i još ine moje prijateljice) koje smo nekad nešto odlučile- npr. smršaviti- ali kad nakon dva dana nije otišlo dvije kile jako sam sretna ustvrdila da ta dijeta ipak nije za mene, da te vježbe ustvari bole moju kralježnicu i da ću se ako smršavim baciti u trošak s novom garderobom a novaca baš i nemam. 
Sorry, ali muljati sebe nije baš problem, a muljati druge, educirane, e pa svaka čast na hrabrosti!
Sretniroditelji sretno vam bilo, niste ništa novo rekli, a ako vam je lakše jer ste to ovako javno rekli- onda dobro, neka vas.
Uživajte s svojom bebom, nažalost prebrzo odrastu  :Wink:

----------


## ornela_m

Sinoc kad sam procitala temu prvi put, bas sam bila sva uskuhala. Ne toliko zbog ignoratskog i komformistickog stava koji sam osjetila prema adaptiranom mlijeku, kao ni potpuno neutemeljenih tvrdnji da se ovdje stigmatizira jedna skupina roditelja, nego zbog zapanjujuceg nerazumijevanja autora teme da ovaj forum nije mjesto za bezobrazluk i ekstremnu aroganciju. Nego za razgovor, svakako ne zapocet na ovakav nacin.

Da je isti procitao malo pravila ponasanja na forumu i Razgovore o prehrani adaptiranim mlijekom vidio bi i ovo:

_Udruga RODA ni na koji način ne osuđuje niti želi osuđivati roditelje zbog njihove odluke ili stjecaja okolnosti koji su doveli do toga da njihovo dijete nije dojeno. Također smo svjesni da je ovo vrlo emocionalno pitanje koje dira u srž svakog roditelja i želimo naglasiti da je naš stav da dojenje ne čini roditelja već ga njime čini sveokupni pristup roditeljstvu koji se razlikuje od roditelja do roditelja ali im je zajednički cilj poštivanje, uvažavanje i dobrobit djeteta. Majke koje ne doje svoju djecu nisu zbog toga loše majke, kao što nisu ni sve majke koje doje svoju djecu dobre majke._

----------


## AdioMare

> ...(2.5% djece koja u rodilistu dobiju adaptirano, razviju alergiju na kravlje mlijeko)
> 
> Ovo se dogodilo mom mlađem djetetu koje je isključivo dojeno 6 mjeseci, a na zahtjev dojeno ukupno 30 mjeseci. 
> Evo koliko su vrijedne te info Anchie, ja sam sad dobila odgovor na pitanje što je isprovociralo alergiju na kravlje mlijeko kada sam joj s trinaest mjeseci prvi puta dala žličicu jogurta. Povratila je isti tren. Isto kao i _bilo što_ što je u sebi imalo i kap kravljeg mlijeka. Formula koju je dobila nekoliko puta (unatoč mom izričitom zahtjevu za isključivim dojenjem) u 10 dana koliko smo bile u bolnici.
> 
> *Rizici prehrane adaptiranim*
> -	65 % beba hranjenih adaptiranim ce dozivotno imati neki oblik alergije
> A ovo mom starijem djetetu koje je bilo dojeno 20 dana, a ostatak isključivo formulom. 
> -


Ja bih mogla, poput Davora, u potpisu imati ".. a formula je zlo!"

----------


## Miša

Eto, ne javljam se često na forumu, ali ponekad svratim i pogledam što ima. Ova me tema baš ponukala da i ja napišem par riječi. Imam dvoje djece, jedno dijete dojila sam 1 mjesec, a drugo do 4. godine. Sad su mi djeca školarci, izuzetno sam na njih ponosna jer mislim da su izrasli u zdravu i dobru djecu, oboje bez iznimke. Ono što sam najviše od svega htjela reći, i ono što je anchie jako, jako dobro rekla je slijedeće. U cijeloj toj priči oko dojenja najvažnije je adekvatna podrška, koja mi je prvi put nedostajala, a koju sam drugi put imala. Ne osjećam grižnju savjesti što prvo dijete nisam duže dojila, jer sam tada činila ono za što sam mislila da je najbolje za moje dijete, onako kako sam najbolje znala ili mislila da znam.   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Iskreno, ma tko sad što mislio, ali ja jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti kako netko ne želi dojiti svoje dijete. Zašto to netko ne bi želio? Mislim svatko ima svoj izbor. Ali je tužno što je došlo do toga da se sada već može i birati, ja bi dojila, a ja baš i ne bi dojila. To je malo sebično prema tom malom biću koje se rodilo i koje treba opstati na ovom svjetu u kakovm danas živimo i u kojem svakojake boleštine vladaju. Nije ni čudo da ćemo propasti kad se misli da umjetno može zamjeniti prirodno. 
Ja bih osobno zabranila takvo pravo izbora, jer kakav je to uopće izbor?
Sva sreća za onaj 1% majki što stvarno ne mogu dojiti da izbora imaju, ali to više nije izbor za taj jedan posto, već za svih 100%. I samo onaj manji dio odluči onako kako je ispravno. Kako bi trebalo biti ispravno i kako je stoljećima bilo normalno!
I kak se još kaže. Ne laje pas zbog sela nego zbog sebe!
Možda sam napisala nešto što nisam smjela i ispričavam se unaprijed, ali ja tako mislim i ma koliko god mi netko ovakvo nešto tupio, nikada neću shvatiti loši izbor i takvo razmišljanje.

----------


## leonisa

> Nažalost, nismo svi odrasli sretni i zdravi na adaptiranom.
> Moj primjer - nisam dojena ni dana. 
> U djetinjstvu sam preboljela 6 upala pluća (umalo završila na operaciji da se istraži uzrok), česte upale uha, proljeva ko u priči, sve do otprilike 10. godine života.
> Danas: svako proljeće dosadna peludna hunjavica (nekoć i uz oticanje očiju) koju izliječi tek kupanje u moru. Također: gastritis koji osjećam od djetinjstva i danas tu i tamo proradi. Da i ne spominjem kako mi tijelo više nego kod drugih ljudi reagira na ubode insekata.
> Ne kažem da bi danas sve bilo bajno da sam i bila dojena, ali možda bi ipak primila koju injekciju i rtg pregled manje.
> Mislim da su sretniroditelji odlučili ne dojiti (i sami kažu da supruga nije bila oduševljena dojenjem) i to je njihov slobodan izbor. Samo se nadam da su takvu odluku ipak donijeli iz neznanja, ne iz prkosa, kako bi se dalo zaključiti prema tonu posta.


potpisujem! 

moja majka je "dusu ispustila" da bi izvukla barem kap mlijeka iz svojih dojki. no osim krvi nije izaslo nista. sestra i ja nismo uopce dojene. na prvi pogled, sta nam fali. ali kad pogledas malo bolje, sestra je imala 7 upala pluca. i to samo do osnove skole. imala je takodjer djecju asmu. o alergijama da ne govorim. i dan danas se sa njima bori. imunitet na nuli. ja, s druge strane, od rodjenja do pete godine sam imala toliko problema sa probani susavom da, kad sam zavrsila u bolnici sa 13mj. zaboraila i hodati i pricati. toliko sam puta u svom zivotu lezala u bolnici da je mogu nazvati drugim domom. iza uha imam kvrzicu koja je rezultat konsantni upala koje su pocele od ar dana nakon rodjenja.
L. dojim od prvog dana, prsti od zdravlja, a definitivno nije izolirana od svih bakterija i virusa. svaki dan moja mama bojazljivo pita kako je L. pored dva virozna roditelja, kako su joj usi jer nisu uvijek ispd kapice...da smo previse "non salantni" da ne znamo kako je kad place bolesno dijete, kakav je to srce-mi-netko-rukama-cupa osjecaj.
oko mene nitko nije dojio pa je i podrska (i razumijevanje) bila uskracena. jedina osoba koja mi je bila 101 postotna podrska, koja je nebo okrenula kad sam se u sred noci probudila sa dva kamena i nesnosnim bolovima, jedina osoa koja je rekla da je prosla gore bolove od poroda nakon poroda koja je u rukama drzala svoje dojke i naganjala doktore da joj pomognu samo da bi mogla dojiti svoje dijete, osoba koja je znala sta znaci ne dojiti- moja majka (  :Heart:  )

----------


## martinaP

> Iskreno, ma tko sad što mislio, ali ja jednostavno ne mogu shvatiti kako netko ne želi dojiti svoje dijete. Zašto to netko ne bi želio? Mislim svatko ima svoj izbor. Ali je tužno što je došlo do toga da se sada već može i birati, ja bi dojila, a ja baš i ne bi dojila. To je malo sebično prema tom malom biću koje se rodilo i koje treba opstati na ovom svjetu u kakovm danas živimo i u kojem svakojake boleštine vladaju. Nije ni čudo da ćemo propasti kad se misli da umjetno može zamjeniti prirodno. 
> Ja bih osobno zabranila takvo pravo izbora, jer kakav je to uopće izbor?
> Sva sreća za onaj 1% majki što stvarno ne mogu dojiti da izbora imaju, ali to više nije izbor za taj jedan posto, već za svih 100%. I samo onaj manji dio odluči onako kako je ispravno. Kako bi trebalo biti ispravno i kako je stoljećima bilo normalno!
> I kak se još kaže. Ne laje pas zbog sela nego zbog sebe!
> Možda sam napisala nešto što nisam smjela i ispričavam se unaprijed, ali ja tako mislim i ma koliko god mi netko ovakvo nešto tupio, nikada neću shvatiti loši izbor i takvo razmišljanje.


Ovako nekako i ja razmišljam. 

Žena koja 9 mjeseci nosi dijete, odluči da neće dojiti jer joj se ne da, svjesno izabere manje dobru opciju za svoje dijete (ne kažem lošu, nego manje dobru)... Ne razumijem i gotovo.

----------


## anchie76

> Žena koja 9 mjeseci nosi dijete, odluči da neće dojiti jer joj se ne da, svjesno izabere manje dobru opciju za svoje dijete (ne kažem lošu, nego manje dobru)... Ne razumijem i gotovo.


Zasto bi mi to morali razumjeti?  Ne moramo.  To JE njen izbor, mi ga ne moramo razumjeti, ona ga razumije.  

To je skliska tema... kao npr. pravo na pobacaj - tko ima vece pravo mama ili dijete?  (MOLIM da ne krene sad rasprava o pravu na pobacaj!)

Ukoliko je to istinski izbor te zene, OK, ali ta zena prije donosenja odluke mora imati sve informacije, tj. mora znati i rizike prehrane adaptiranim i to ukalkulirati u svoju racunicu pro i contra.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ne osjećam grižnju savjesti što prvo dijete nisam duže dojila, jer sam tada činila ono za što sam mislila da je najbolje za moje dijete, onako kako sam najbolje znala ili mislila da znam.


Drago mi je zbog tebe. Ja se valjda dok sam živa neću pomiriti s tim. A bilo bi mi vrijeme, znam to i sama. U biti mi je najteže bilo dok sam dojila kćer, onako malenu, i razmišljala da sam iste, neponovljive trenutke bliskosti (o nutritivnim vrijednostima ni ne bih sad) propustila sa sinom. Čak sam i plakala ponekad. 
No, dobro, općenito sam postala emotivnija od kako sam drugi put rodila i svaku, bilo kakvu i bilo čiju nevolju, mogu proživjeti kao svoju. Mislila sam da će taj klik prestati s prestankom dojenja, ali - nije.
Dojenje me oplemenilo   :Razz:  .

----------


## ivarica

> Ukoliko je to istinski izbor te zene, OK, ali ta zena prije donosenja odluke *mora imati* sve informacije, tj. mora znati i rizike prehrane adaptiranim i to ukalkulirati u svoju racunicu pro i contra.


ja bi prije rekla *mora joj biti omoguceno da ima*.
odgovrnost za toliko neznanje ipak je na drustvu i institucijama koje bi se trebale baviti zastitom i promocijom dojenja, na medijima i tako.

----------


## Miša

Upravo to,  što kaže anchie (obožavam njene postove  :Heart:  ). Zašto da mene ili bilo koga drugog brine nečiji izbor? Svatko sam donosi odluke u svom životu. Samo želim reći...svaka čast svima koji imaju volje i želje mlade mame informirati o prednostima dojenja i dati im podršku u tome. Meni je to puno značilo. Hoće li se ona za to odličiti ili ne, to je njena stvar. Najbitnija je dobra namjera.

----------


## anchie76

> ja bi prije rekla *mora joj biti omoguceno da ima*.
> odgovrnost za toliko neznanje ipak je na drustvu i institucijama koje bi se trebale baviti zastitom i promocijom dojenja, na medijima i tako.


Da, tako je puno bolje sroceno.  Institucije i drustvo su ti koji joj moraju omoguciti pristup tim informacijama.

----------


## davorka

[/quote]odgovrnost za toliko neznanje ipak je na drustvu i institucijama koje bi se trebale baviti zastitom i promocijom dojenja, na medijima i tako.[/quote]

Da, odgovornost je na njima, ali prvenstveno i na nama samima. Mislim da se danas zaista može informirati na različite načine, od knjiga, časopisa do blagodati interneta i da žena nigdje neće naći informaciju da je adaptirano mlijeko bolje od majčinog, a niti čak jednako dobro (osim naravno u marketingu adaptiranog mlijeka, ali mislim da svatko pametan može razlučiti reklamu od stvarnosti). Što se mene tiče meni je dojenje bila jedina opcija, znala sam da to želim za svoje dijete, znala sam da možda neće ići sve bajno, pripremila sam se na to. Znam da neki nemaju tu snagu, da posustanu nakon prvog problema, svi smo različiti i imamo drugačiji prag tolerancije, drugačija mišljenja. Ali, ovakva bahatost "sretnog roditelja" mi zaista nije jasna.

----------


## Miša

Adio Mare, ne mogu reći da nisam i ja o tome razmišljala. Upravo ovako kako ti kažeš. Međutim, ja sam to sa sobom riješila. Na greškama se uči. Ne mogu cijeli život misliti o nečemu što sam mogla drugačije. I neću. Uživam u svojoj obitelji, sretna sam.    :Smile:

----------


## klia

Moja se stara danas čudi kako je Matej od čelika! Sve ne može vjerovati da odrađuje viroze na nogama.  :Smile:

----------


## Mony

Ja bih samo jos nadodala da se slazem s time da dojena djeca izgledaju sasvim jednako ko i ona hranjena adaptiranim mlijekom.

No, trebalo bi, posebno kod rasprava o prednostima i nedostacima, pogledat malo i ispod "karoserije"   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Evo, osbono i ja i MM, a i njegova sestra ni jedno nismo dojeni. Ja sam ko mala non-stop bila bolesna, te bronhitis ovaj, te onaj, te asmatični bronhitis, u prvom osnovne sam izostala s nastave 130 sati. Kako sam bila starija to je polako prestajalo. MM je do 5. godine isto non-stop bio bolestan. Te nekakva crna mrlja na plućima, te ovo-ono. A njegova sestar je i dan-danas anemična i sva neka-ma kaj ja znam, prozirna kak se kaže.

----------


## Vrijeska

> (osim naravno u marketingu adaptiranog mlijeka, ali mislim da svatko pametan može razlučiti reklamu od stvarnosti.


mislim da je problem što ne može jer marketing udara u naš najranjiviji dio - dijete; a mi smo same nakon poroda pod stresom i vrlo lako upadnemo u marketinšku zamku

ako dojenje ne krene kako treba, ako nemaš adekvatnu podršku, kao što se vjerujem dogodilo sretnim roditeljima, marketing im je sevirao "najbolje za vaše dijete"

ujedno, spominje se samo-edukacija - ma to mi radimo ovdje; ali koliki je postotak žena u RH koje odista traže informacije? koje zanima nešto više? vrhunac "edukacije" je odabrati brend bočice i dude; većina ih niti ne pročita knjižicu iz paketa "Sretna beba", naklada časopisa o bebama je vrlo mala koji pružaju edukativan sadržaj (a sadržaj im počesto više ide uz bok s marketingom) ...

nažalost, još smo mi daleko od prosvijećenosti naroda ...

----------


## Foška

> To je skliska tema... kao npr. pravo na pobacaj - tko ima vece pravo mama ili dijete?  (MOLIM da ne krene sad rasprava o pravu na pobacaj!)


evo dok ovih dana razmišljah o temi koju su započeli sretniroditelji, i meni se ovo pojavilo u glavi. Pa i dalje, razmišljanja o eutanaziji (uf, nećemo o tome).
Rekla bih da se nameće općenitije pitanje prava na izbor onih ljudi (u ovom slučaju beba) koji još (ili više) nemaju jasnog glasa da kažu što bi oni rađe u svom životu - u slučaju prehrane beba, majčino mlijeko ili kravlje mlijeko.
A tko smo mi da za njih donosimo presude?  :/

----------


## Davor

Ne postoji etički marketing. Kad jednom upropastiš dijete, ne možeš otići u dućan i zamijeniti za novo. Marketing ne razlikuje djecu od jabuka, od odjeće, od topova. Zapravo mu je svejedno.

Drugo Ferenghi pravilo stjecanja glasi:
"Ne možeš prevariti poštenog kupca, ali ne škodi pokušati."

U ovoj mudrosti sadržane su dvije bitne stvari:
1. trgovac će te svakako pokušati nasamariti,
2. ako mu to dopustiš - preuzimaš odgovornost za nastalu štetu.

----------


## tanja_b

> mislim da je problem što ne može jer marketing udara u naš najranjiviji dio - dijete; a mi smo same nakon poroda pod stresom i vrlo lako upadnemo u marketinšku zamku


Ovo je tako istinito   :Sad:  
Samo u onom paketu "Sretna beba" bilo je knjižica, tobože, o razvoju djeteta u prvih 6 mjeseci/godinu dana, a sve s preporukama za hranu ovu ili hranu onu. Pa onda časopis "Bebe" - prepun reklama. Pa knjižice koje mi je ostavljala patronažna...
Sve, kao, o razvoju vašeg djeteta, a tako se suptilno provlači ideja o prestanku dojenja, koje je tek započelo!
Ok, ja i inače ne nasjedam na reklame, pogotovo nisam u ovom slučaju, ali mogu lako zamisliti kako netko nakon takvog pritiska lako digne ruke i prepusti se struji većine...

----------


## kovke

Evo toliko provodim na forumu i ovo što je na početku anchie napisala me totalno ušokiralo-konkretno onaj podatak koji kaže




> o Djeca koja su dojena, a dohranjuje ih se adaptiranim (1 bocica u 24h), imaju istu crijevnu floru kao i djeca koja su iskljucivo na adaptiranom


jer na žalost, nismo uspjeli s isključivim dojenjem i ovako je ispalo -i stvarno sam žalosna - još uvijek dojimo, ali ne mogu se otet dojmu da je ona E.coli i proteus proistekao zbog tog razloga i sad sam ljuta i na sebe što nisam bila upornija i educiranija
-ZNAM DA ĆU SLIJEDEĆE DIJETE DOJITI ISKLJUČIVO BAR PRVIH 6 MJESECI-da, vičem, nemojte se ljutiti...

----------


## ornela_m

> ...ujedno, spominje se samo-edukacija - ma to mi radimo ovdje; ali koliki je postotak žena u RH koje odista traže informacije? koje zanima nešto više? vrhunac "edukacije" je odabrati brend bočice i dude; ...


U godinama koje su prethodile trudnoci, upoznajuci roditelje i djecu iz dalje i blize okoline, primjetila sam zapanjujuci postotak majki za koje vrijedi ova cinjenica.

Jedan od tuznijih primjera je nasa cura koju sam upoznala vani, prvo dijete rodila je u Hr (Rijeka), a drugo u inozemstvu i bila je presretna jer je u rodilistu "nisu forsirali da doji kao kod nas". Da, forsirali, tim rijecima posluzila se i ona. Da vec nije imala jedno dijete jos bih i shvatila toliko neznanje! Jednostavno ne mogu ne osudjivati takav stav. Tim vise jer joj je bilo strasno vazno imati najbolje marke opreme za bebu, da bi se rodbina i prijatelji divili tome. 


Neki dan razgovaram sa sestrom koja spominje prijateljicu koja "nije dojila ni dana, nije islo". Primjetila sam u sestrinom glasu neku pomirenost, kao da je to tako najnormalnije, nesto sto ne zavrijedjuje vise razmisljanja nego koliko treba da se tih par rijeci "nije islo" kaze i blago uspaniceno krenula ju educirati za vrijeme kada ce nadam se i njoj trebati te informacije.

----------


## MGrubi

ma veći je problem to što je velika većina totalno neupoznata s lošom stranom adaptiranog i mogućim posljedicama, svi oni koji izaberu adaptirano misle da je jednakovrijedno majčinom. to ti je posljedica propagande

----------


## klia

Nekome je u interesu gurnuti mami bočicu da se mama što prije vrati na posao  :Mad:

----------


## Poslid

Ima još jedna stvar koju nitko nije dotaknuo - dječja debljina.

Djeca hranjena na majčinom mlijeku, koliko god (posebno u prvim mjesecima) dobro napredovala teško će razviti debljinu, dok su djeca hranjena adapritanim mlijekom večinom bucmastija i kasnije imaju problema s održavanjem težine.

Ne kažem da je to pravilo, ali probajte malo pogledati u svojoj sredini, pa uspoređivati.

----------


## Paulita

> Ima još jedna stvar koju nitko nije dotaknuo - dječja debljina.
> 
> Djeca hranjena na majčinom mlijeku, koliko god (posebno u prvim mjesecima) dobro napredovala teško će razviti debljinu, dok su djeca hranjena adapritanim mlijekom večinom bucmastija i kasnije imaju problema s održavanjem težine.
> 
> Ne kažem da je to pravilo, ali probajte malo pogledati u svojoj sredini, pa uspoređivati.


A ja imam jedan super primjer iz blizine, susjedina mala ima godinu i par mjeseci i čak MM kaže "ova će biti debela kad naraste".
No, dobro, ovo ne mora biti pravilo, ali, slažem se da možda djeca koja se zdebljaju na majčinom mlijeku lakše rasporede tu težinu tokom odrastanja. To mi je nekakva logika vezana uz zdravu prehranu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

postoje baš prave znanstvene studije koje potvrđuju veću sklonost pretilosti u starijoj dobi kod ljudi koji su kao bebe hranjeni na bočicu, nasuprot onih dojenih.
također i veća sklonost kardiovaskularnim oboljenjima.
naravno da su i drugi faktori u igri, no to je statistika dojenih vs. nedojenih.

----------


## ivarica

> Ima još jedna stvar koju nitko nije dotaknuo - dječja debljina.
> 
> Djeca hranjena na majčinom mlijeku, koliko god (posebno u prvim mjesecima) dobro napredovala teško će razviti debljinu, dok su djeca hranjena adapritanim mlijekom večinom bucmastija i kasnije imaju problema s održavanjem težine.
> 
> Ne kažem da je to pravilo, ali probajte malo pogledati u svojoj sredini, pa uspoređivati.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...30065762276c49

----------


## ana.m

> Ima još jedna stvar koju nitko nije dotaknuo - dječja debljina.
> 
> Djeca hranjena na majčinom mlijeku, koliko god (posebno u prvim mjesecima) dobro napredovala teško će razviti debljinu, dok su djeca hranjena adapritanim mlijekom večinom bucmastija i kasnije imaju problema s održavanjem težine.
> 
> Ne kažem da je to pravilo, ali probajte malo pogledati u svojoj sredini, pa uspoređivati.


Joj koliko sam rebucmaste dijece vidjela ove godine na moru, meni je to strašno. Tako male curice (3,4 godine) a već im se vidi celulit na guzi i nogama. I špekeca na trbuhu, ma baš ono previše...

----------


## ana.m

> postoje baš prave znanstvene studije koje potvrđuju veću sklonost pretilosti u starijoj dobi kod ljudi koji su kao bebe hranjeni na bočicu, nasuprot onih dojenih.
> također i veća sklonost kardiovaskularnim oboljenjima.
> naravno da su i drugi faktori u igri, no to je statistika dojenih vs. nedojenih.


Evo ja uopće nedojena, i od puberteta imam problema s kilama. Nije sad to ne znam koliko previše kila, ali ono, nisam zadovoljna i vjerujem da ima veze  nedojenjem.

----------


## Paulita

Ja sam iznimka koja potvrđuje pravilo  :Grin:   Dojena sam svega tri mjeseca, mama je mislila da mi nije dosta jer sam bila velika beba pa mi je počela s tri mjeseca davati mlijeko s keksom. A cijelo djetinjstvo sam bila kost i koža. Prestrašno za vidjeti. Popravila sam se malo kad sam ušla u pubertet. S druge strane, MM nije dojen niti mjesec dana (tanko mlijeko  :Rolling Eyes:  ), hranjen je s kravljim na bočicu i dan danas ima problema s viškom kila, žgaravicom, općenito probavom itd.

----------


## Sun

:Laughing: 
dakla sad mogu krivnju za debljinu prebacit na mamu (nije kriva čokolada i torta nego mama jer me nije dojila duže od 3 mjeseca...  :Laughing:  )

----------


## martinaP

> dakla sad mogu krivnju za debljinu prebacit na mamu (nije kriva čokolada i torta nego mama jer me nije dojila duže od 3 mjeseca...  )


I ja, i ja... :D

----------


## ana.m

Stalno i stalno čitam ovaj naslov i tako mi ružno zvoni u ušima od njega...I što više netko piše ovakve postove ja sve više imam želju da sve više i više pričam i forsiram baš o dojenju! 
 :Grin:

----------


## Sun

> Stalno i stalno čitam ovaj naslov i tako mi ružno zvoni u ušima od njega...I što više netko piše ovakve postove ja sve više imam želju da sve više i više pričam i forsiram baš o dojenju!


a daaaaj ana, ja sam totalno ali totalno prodojeći nastrojena i dete mi je na cici i ne namjeravamo se skinut još duugo, ali ovo sad mi već djeluje malo pretjerano, a i bilo bi fora da se u malo veselijem tonu okonča taj topic... Mene baš iskreno nasmijalo jer mislim da sam svaki gram svog dubeta svojim zubima natukla i nebih sad išla krivit majku za to...    :Razz:

----------


## Sun

dubeta=dupeta   :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Ma sun, samo sam napisala kaj mi ide kroz glavu... 8) 
Nek se niko ne srdi...  :Kiss:

----------


## ruby

Evo još jedan produkt nedojenog ljudskog bića: ja! Toliko sam injekcija antibiotika primila u djetinjstvu, da je mama prestala brojat nakon desetog puta, toliko prokletih upala uha zbog kojih sam dane i noći plakala od bolova, toliko viroza od lošeg imuniteta, poneki operirani tumor... I nitko na svijetu me ne može uvjeriti da to nije radi nedojenja!
Pa najsretniji roditelji, jeste li spremni da vam vaše dijete jednog dana zamjeri vaš komod?!

----------


## BOBO

Ma evo da i ja kazem dvije-tri.Mislim da je bespotrebno  raspravljati o tome da li je bolje majcino mlijeko od adaptiranog, i kako to uopce moze biti izbor.Dojenje je JEDINI moguci izbor,ne samo zato sto je to najzdravije za vasu malu bebu, jer kazu da je majcino mlijeko Zivo mlijeko, i na samo zato sto se bebin probavni trakt nije u potpunosti razvio i ne moze prihvatiti nista drugo nego ono sto je priroda za njega namjenila, da ne govorim da pomaze i majci da vrati svoje tijelo u prijasnje stanje.....Oddojila sam dvoje djece i nikada nisam ni pomislljala na alternativu, dojenje sam shvatila kao nesto sasvim normalno i prirodno, bez previse fantaziranja.Citam ovu temu i nije mi uopce jasno da se o tome moze toliko razglabati, i da , svijesna sam da ima majki koje ne zele dojiti, po meni bi se adaptirano mlijeko trebalo davati na recept. To je nesto, mislim nemogucnost dojenja, mozda i kao jedna vrsta invaliditeta, ono kao slomis nogu pa dobis staku.Mozda sam bila malo pregruba, ali ljuti me, stvarno me ljuti kad se o takvim stvarima upce raspravlja kao o opciji i donose argumenti za i protiv.Sto se tice onoga ZASTO UOPCE MAME NE ZELE DOJITI, mislim da razlog stoji u danasnjem brzom zivljenju, zene se sto prije zele vratiti starom nacinu zivota, a tu se cicanje nikako ne uklapa. Jer ako stvarno zelis biti Majka u punom smislu te rijeci, nikada se nemozes vratiti na staro jer majcinstvo nosi sa sobom jedan drugi zivot, odgovorniji, sigurniji, stalozeniji i sretniji.Imala sam prijateljice koje su radale same da ispune drustveni status, sada su majke i to je to.S druge strane ja, kada sam rodila prvo rekla sam da zelim biti sa svojim djetetom do njegove trece godine zivota i da se ne mislim vratiti na posao , svi su me gledali kao da sam malo luda i ono u stili :" Pa zar ti mislis imati svoj zivot" i na to sam samo hladno odgovarala: "Ja imam svoj zivot, uprvo mi je u narucju"

----------


## ruby

BOBO   :Naklon:

----------


## cekana

> rekla sam da zelim biti sa svojim djetetom do njegove trece godine zivota i da se ne mislim vratiti na posao , svi su me gledali kao da sam malo luda i ono u stili :" Pa zar ti mislis imati svoj zivot" i na to sam samo hladno odgovarala: "Ja imam svoj zivot, uprvo mi je u narucju"


  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## branka1

:Heart:

----------


## mamasch

moja djeca su dojena svega tjedan dana, imaju godinu i pol i nisu nijednom bili šmrkavi, na antibioticima, proljevi 0 bodova... susjeda je obje curice dojila do 2 godine i cure su non-stop bolesne, kašlju i u kući i vani, zeleno iz nosa, streptokoki i stafilokoki u nosu i grlu, amoxil je stalno u upotrebi i barem 1x tjedno su kod doktora.
iskreno i iz dubine srca žalim što nisam dojila svoje blizance, ali ne zato što mislim da će biti boležljiviji i manje otporni od druge djece, nego zato što smo propustili doživjeti prekrasne trenutke bliskosti koji se ničim ne mogu nadomjestiti.


ne osjećam se krivom što nisam dojila jer to nije bio moj izbor i iskreno se nadam da ću treće dijete (koje žarko želim) uspjeti dojiti.

eto toliko.

----------


## ana.m

Bobo   :Heart:  .
Potpisujem te od riječi do riječi.
I ja sam rekla da bih najviše voljela da živim u svijetu gdje bi MM dovoljno zarađivao da ja ostanem sa djecom doma. Rodila bih još dvoje i uživala bih doma sa svojom djecom, mogla bih se 100% posvetiti njima i bila bih presretna. A ovako, kad nam jedna plaća ipak nije dovoljna za normalan život, nažalost mora se raditi. Srce mi je pucalo kad je imao godinu dana a ja sam ga morala ostaviti u jaslicama, a ni sada mi nije baš svejedno. Doduše, ja sam jedna od onih kojima je bitnija obitelj nego karijera. Posao je za mene nužno zlo.  8)

----------


## zecg

> Dakle, SVI VI KOJI RAZMISLJATE O TOME DA NE DOJITE, mozete se mirne duse prebaciti bebu na umjetnu prehranu. Barem iz naseg iskustva apsolutno nikakvih problema nema .


Da, živjelo slobodoumlje. Znam da okolina može biti nemoguća - nama recimo, ide na živce kad djetetu pokušavaju dati pošećerenu piškotu, kad nam prigovaraju kako ćemo je razmaziti jer je stalno po rukama, kad nam savjetuju da joj damo čaja ili dudu... no malčice je nepošteno koristiti forum za razrješenje svojih psiholoških problema, posebno kad to uključuje poturanje svojih anegdotalnih informacija kao savjeta.

Ja sam othranjen na adaptiranom mlijeku (socijalističkoj varijanti iz sedamdesetih). I to zato jer je tada bilo ho-ruk poturanja adaptiranog mlijeka i liječnici su ga preporučivali šakom i kapom. Znam da je okrutno, no statistika kaže kako vaše dijete ima dvostruko veću šansu za proljeve, upale unutrašnjeg uha i dojenački dijabetes tipa 1, pet do osam puta veću šansu za razvoj limfoma; a u kasnijem životu tu je veća šansa za multiplu sklerozu, bolesti srca, dijabetes, hiperaktivnost i brojne druge.

Adaptirano mlijeko nije, kako je netko pogrešno ustvrdio, prilagođeno potrebama djeteta - ono bi u idealnom društvu uz intenzivno istraživanje bilo na putu da to postane. U današnjem zapadnom svijetu, ono je samo proizvod, koji treba donijeti novac. Tako je u Americi izmjereno 77 hospitalizacija zbog problema s adaptiranim mlijekom na 1000 tako hranjenih beba, a istraživanje na homogenoj populaciji Amerikanaca koji pripadaju srednjoj klasi pokazala su 14 puta učestaliju hospitalizaciju beba koje su hranjene adaptiranim mlijekom.

I konačno, adaptirano mlijeko je često ruski rulet - između 1982. i 1994. zabilježeno je 22 povlačenja s tržišta, barem 7 od toga zbog problema koji su bebe mogli ubiti. U nekim slučajevima, tvrtke su mjesecima skrivale problem prije nego su povukle mlijeko s tržišta.

Meni omiljeni članci na tu temu:
http://www.theecologist.org/archive_...content_id=586
http://www.salon.com/mwt/feature/199...ula/print.html

---

Ne mislim da se itko treba osjećati krivim zato što mu dojenje nije uspjelo i ne mislim da s djecom koja nisu dojena neće sve biti u redu. Ali, kvragu, teško da je pametno kočiti pokušaje educiranja javnosti u našem društvu, u kojem je dojenje na tako niskim granama i tek se malčice oporavlja zadnjih godina. Ako pogledamo to na takav način: kad napišeš post kojim trivijaliziraš problem (a suvereno izjaviti da se "svi koji razmišljaju o tome da ne doje" mogu "mirne duše" prebaciti na umjetnu prehranu" po meni jest trivijaliziranje problema), radiš protiv budućnosti naše zemlje.

----------


## Foška

A zašto nam se sretniroditelji neće javiti na ovu temu sa svojim mislima, odgovorima na naše postove?

 :?

----------


## ana.m

Možda su ostali bez teksta   :Wink:

----------


## purple

Ovo je postalo kao lov na vještice. Pa nije ni čudo da su "sretni roditelji", i uporabili izraz srednjovjekovno jednoumlje.
Slažem se da je prirodno najbolje; to uostalom i podržava Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija, ali za one koji iz nekog razloga to ne mogu, postoji supstitut u vidu adaptiranog mlijeka. I to je to sve ostalo postaje zadiranje u privatnost svakog pojedinca i njegovo pravo da sam odluči kada želi prijeći s dojenja na adaptirano. Poznajem ljude koji su izdajanjem dojili djecu do treće godine a i one koji ma je dojadilo nakon 6mjeseci i nastavili su dalje s adaptiranim. Bilo kako bilo to je osobno pravo svake majke. 
Sretni roditelji su s nama samo podijelili svoje iskustvo s adaptiranim mlijekom što bi također trebao znati svatko tko će u dogledno vrijeme iz nekog od razloga prijeći i na taj vid hranjenja.   "Sretni su roditelji " imali hrabrosti i snage pa su nam to rekli.
Dalje svakom po njegovom bez da se tko vrijeđa.

----------


## svizac

Čitam i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati. Kako netko može misliti da je bolje nešto izumljeno ljudskom rukom prije nekoliko desetaka godina bolje od onoga što MAJKA PRIRODA stvara i usavršuje tisućama godina. 

Svatko ima pravo na izbor. Sretniroditelji su izabrali adaptirano. Ali ja vas lijepo molim nemojte promovirati adaptirano kao nešto okay i normalno. Dojenje i majčino mlijeko je NAJBOLJE za dijete. Vi jedino možete reći da ste odabrali nešto drugo ali reći da je to jednako dobro je vrlo neodgovorno.

----------


## anchie76

Slazem se da nije potrebno biti niti zajedljiv niti sarkastican.  Sretniroditelji su rekli sto su htjeli, ocigledno nemaju potrebu dalje o tome razgovarati.  I to je u redu.  Njihov izbor i odluka.




> to uostalom i podržava Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija, ali za one koji iz nekog razloga to ne mogu, postoji supstitut u vidu adaptiranog mlijeka.


Samo da napomenem, po svjetskoj zdravstvenoj adaptirano nije odmah iza majcinog mlijeka, ono je na 4. mjestu.

1. dojenje
2. izdajanje
3. mlijeko druge majke ili banka mlijeka
4. adaptirano





> I to je to sve ostalo postaje zadiranje u privatnost svakog pojedinca i njegovo pravo da sam odluči kada želi prijeći s dojenja na adaptirano. Poznajem ljude koji su izdajanjem dojili djecu do treće godine a i one koji ma je dojadilo nakon 6mjeseci i nastavili su dalje s adaptiranim. Bilo kako bilo to je osobno pravo svake majke.


Je pravo svake majke.  Ali isto tako je pravo svake majke da je u stanju napraviti INFORMIRANI izbor.  Do sada to nije mogla napraviti jer se informacije o potencijalnoj rizicnosti konzumacije adaptiranog nisu bas mogle naci.  O tome se u nasem drustvu bas ne govori.  I ako roditelji neznaju rizike prehrane adaptiranim, onda oni bas i ne mogu napraviti informirani izbor.  Mogu napraviti izbor, ali ne informirani s tocnim i ispravnim podacima.





> Sretni roditelji su s nama samo podijelili svoje iskustvo s adaptiranim mlijekom što bi također trebao znati svatko tko će u dogledno vrijeme iz nekog od razloga prijeći i na taj vid hranjenja.


Nemoj se ljutiti, ali sretniroditelji nisu rekli bas nista puno sto bi moglo pomoci buducim roditeljima koji ce hraniti djecu adaptiranim.  Njihovo javljanje je bilo iskljucivo u cilju velicanja adaptiranog - no da bi to culi, nismo morali citati taj post, to vidimo svuda oko sebe od roditelja do reklama nasmjesene djece koja konzumiraju adaptirano.





> Dalje svakom po njegovom bez da se tko vrijeđa.


Podrzavam u potpunosti   :Smile:

----------


## purple

Točno.
Ali baš zbog te slabe informiranosti o adaptiranom mlijeku treba skinuti zabranu na temu adaptiranog mlijeka na ovom forumu.
Ovo je ipak forum koji bi trebao pomoći majkama po raznim pitanjima pa tako i u izboru kako dalje kad majčino mlijeko nije više dobro. Kako stoje stvari s bankama mlijeka, kod nas, ne znam. Ali nažalost sve je više majki koje nemaju dobro mlijeko tako da izdajanje otpada. A uzeti mlijeko od druge dojilje dolazi u obzir samo ako tu osobu dobro poznajem (znam nažalost dosta majki dojilja koje su pušile i dalje puše i kroz trudnoću i nakon nje, pa baš ne bi htjela takvo mlijeko za svoje dijete).
S toga bi bilo dobro, za one majke kojima je adaptirano mlijeko nužno, otvoriti topic na ovom forumu i da se pomogne u izboru nadomjesnog mlijeka jer je dosta onih koji imaju u tome dobrog iskustva po primjeru "sretnih roditelja". 
A ne da se zabranjuje govoriti o tome i šalje jadne i očajne majke na druge forume i razgovore s pedijatrima. Jel ako ćemo tako o svakom pitanju ovdje postavljenom (ovom forumu) i problemu prodiskutiranom postoje stručne službe i osobe koje bi dale stručniji odgovor, pa ipak i međusobna pomoć i savjetovanje dobro dođe. Isto tako i po pitanju adaptiranog mlijeka.

----------


## MGrubi

i evo nas na temu predrasuda: 
slabo mljeko
nervozno mljeko
preplaašeno mljeko........

protiv toga se treba boriti
protiv tih mitova

moja prababa je oddojila 9-ero djece s prehranom neusporedivo gorom od moje (jednolična, meso 4-5 put godišnje, uvjeti života nikakvi, sirotinja...), a dojila ih je do 5 godine

----------


## svizac

[quote="purple"] u izboru kako dalje kad majčino mlijeko nije više dobro. quote]

Od kuda uopce ideja da mlijeko nije dobro. Svako mlijeko je savrseno radeno za dijete majke koja proizvodi to mlijeko. Nema loseg mlijeka, nema slabog mlijeka, nema vodenog mlijeka - to su sve mitovi.

----------


## anchie76

> znam nažalost dosta majki dojilja koje su pušile i dalje puše i kroz trudnoću i nakon nje, pa baš ne bi htjela takvo mlijeko za svoje dijete


Poznavajuci rizike adaptiranog, bez razmisljanja bih pristala na mlijeko majke dojilje koja pusi.  Rizik pusenja uz dojenje je kud i kamo manji od rizika koje nosi prehrana adaptiranim.







> S toga bi bilo dobro, za one majke kojima je adaptirano mlijeko nužno, otvoriti topic na ovom forumu i da se pomogne u izboru nadomjesnog mlijeka jer je dosta onih koji imaju u tome dobrog iskustva po primjeru "sretnih roditelja".


Ukoliko neki roditelj bude zelio razgovarati o alternativama hranjenja a dojenje ne ide, topic se moze slobodno otvoriti.  Mislim da je tu puno majki dojilja koje bi rado ponudile svoje mlijeko tom djetetu, ili da se zajednicki pronadje neka alternativa.






> A ne da se zabranjuje govoriti o tome i šalje jadne i očajne majke na druge forume i razgovore s pedijatrima


. 

Ne, ne saljemo mi njih na druge forume.  Mi samo ne podrzavamo izmjenjivanje informacija o prednostima prehrane ovim ili onim brandom adaptiranog mlijeka.  Preporuka za manje grceve ak koristis ovo ili ono mlijeko.  A takve rasprave ne idu bez spominjanja brandova i "velicanja" adaptiranog.





> Jel ako ćemo tako o svakom pitanju ovdje postavljenom (ovom forumu) i problemu prodiskutiranom postoje stručne službe i osobe koje bi dale stručniji odgovor, pa ipak i međusobna pomoć i savjetovanje dobro dođe. Isto tako i po pitanju adaptiranog mlijeka.


Istina je.  No mi smo odabrali promociju dojenja, i isto tako smo odabrali raditi monitoring koda, a razgovori i podrska majki jedne drugoj o koristenju adaptiranog na nasem forumu se ne uklapa u to.

I dalje ces vidjeti da se s vremena na vrijeme pokrene tema o adaptiranom, i na taj nacin se odvija edukacija clanova.  Nije nuzno da se moze slobodno pricati koja marka je "bolja" od koje, i od koje dijete ima "manje grceva" ili "bolje spava" ili vec sta god.

----------


## purple

Možda izraz: "nije dobro mlijeko" , nije najsretniji, ali mislila sam i na druge situacije npr. kad majka prerano ostane bez mlijeka (vidi slučaj sretnih roditelja), ili majčino mlijeko nije dovoljno - te je nužna nadohrana(slučaj moje poznanice), ili iz nekog drugog razloga dijetetu nije dovoljno dobro ili dostatno majčino mlijeko. 
To su na sreću rijeđi slučajevi ali takvim majkama treba pomoći kroz savjet i utjehu a ne ih napadati pitanjima " pa kako, pa kako".

 A što se tiče majki koje ne doje iz čiste obijesti, komoditeta ili nekaj trećeg - one su priča za sebe; takve se sigurno ne zamaraju čitanjem postova na ovom forumu i kritika na račun adaptiranog mlijeka nego se sada , vjerojatno lijepo i smireno , izležavaju negdje u toplijim krajevima(imaju baby-sitericu), dok mi ovdje razglabamo: adaptirano - dojeno, da - ne itd.

----------


## purple

Poznavajuci rizike adaptiranog, bez razmisljanja bih pristala na mlijeko majke dojilje koja pusi.  Rizik pusenja uz dojenje je kud i kamo manji od rizika koje nosi prehrana adaptiranim.

*sorry ali ja ne bi*

Ukoliko neki roditelj bude zelio razgovarati o alternativama hranjenja a dojenje ne ide, topic se moze slobodno otvoriti.  Mislim da je tu puno majki dojilja koje bi rado ponudile svoje mlijeko tom djetetu, ili da se zajednicki pronadje neka alternativa.

_Dobro je znati da se može. Dakle javite se sve koje imate problem s dojenjem._

[Ne, ne saljemo mi njih na druge forume.  Mi samo ne podrzavamo izmjenjivanje informacija o prednostima prehrane ovim ili onim brandom adaptiranog mlijeka.  Preporuka za manje grceve ak koristis ovo ili ono mlijeko.  A takve rasprave ne idu bez spominjanja brandova i "velicanja" adaptiranog.

*Ali kako to izvesti a da ne spomeneš proizvođača?
*

----------


## anchie76

> Poznavajuci rizike adaptiranog, bez razmisljanja bih pristala na mlijeko majke dojilje koja pusi.  Rizik pusenja uz dojenje je kud i kamo manji od rizika koje nosi prehrana adaptiranim.
> 
> *sorry ali ja ne bi*


Ok, svako ima pravo na izbor   :Smile:    Idealno bi bilo da roditelj ima SVE moguce informacije prije nego donese odluku.  Samo to je bitno.






> Ne, ne saljemo mi njih na druge forume.  Mi samo ne podrzavamo izmjenjivanje informacija o prednostima prehrane ovim ili onim brandom adaptiranog mlijeka.  Preporuka za manje grceve ak koristis ovo ili ono mlijeko.  A takve rasprave ne idu bez spominjanja brandova i "velicanja" adaptiranog.
> 
> *Ali kako to izvesti a da ne spomeneš proizvođača?
> *


Nikako.  Neizvedivo.  (Dijelom) zato i nisu dozvoljene rasprave medju majkama i njihova medjusobna podrska pri koristenju adaptiranog.

----------


## mamaja

> Možda izraz: "nije dobro mlijeko" , nije najsretniji, ali mislila sam i na druge situacije npr. kad majka prerano ostane bez mlijeka (vidi slučaj sretnih roditelja), ili majčino mlijeko nije dovoljno - te je nužna nadohrana(slučaj moje poznanice), ili iz nekog drugog razloga dijetetu nije dovoljno dobro ili dostatno majčino mlijeko.


takvim roditeljima ćemo objasniti da nekvalitetno mlijeko ne postoji, a ako mama trenutno nema dovoljno mlijeka objasnit ćemo joj kako da poveća produkciju i vrati se na isključivo dojenje.



> To su na sreću rijeđi slučajevi ali takvim majkama treba pomoći kroz savjet i utjehu a ne ih napadati pitanjima " pa kako, pa kako".


tako je, ovdje će i naći koristan savjet.
i to uopće nisu rjeđi slučajevi, problemi u dojenju se javljaju vrlo često i  mogu se relativno lako savladati, samo ako znaš kako. zato smo mi tu  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

da se vežem na naslov: bespotrebno forsiranje...
koje forsiranje? pa samo par plakata

a zašto se nitko nije bunio kad su ljepili plakate MUP-a s slikama smrvljenih auta i leša s ceduljicom na nozi 182km? meni su to bili jezivi plakati
i zanimljivo je da je u vrijeme njihovog "forsiranja" sigurne vožnje bilo manje nesreća nego sada s ovim restriktivnim zakonom

plakati daju rezultate

----------


## bebelina

Daj mamaja, nemoj tako! nazalost ja spadam u skupinu zena koja je samo  mjesec dana dojila svoju djecu. Ali to se dogadalo i mojoj mami i mojoj baki! Sve imamo velika prsa i u pocetku jako puno mlijeka ( citaj morale izdajati poprilicnu kolicinu) , a onda se zatvori spina! Napominjem da je baka bila zena sa sela koja i nije znala za drugo mliko osim svog! Imaj malo milosti prema nama!

----------


## Storma

bebelina, nemoj shvacati postove osobno. zao mi je sto nisi dojila   :Love:  , vidim da ti to tesko pada...probaj razumjeti da nama nije cilj napadati majke koje nisu dojile, ili ne doje, vec educirati majke koje zele dojiti. nazalost, mnoge odustanu jer ih se uvjeri da imaju "slabo mlijeko", ili im je dijete navodno gladno, ili bilosto...

----------


## bebelina

Ma znam Storma, sve ok, ali ponekad znate stvarno biti ostre! Treba razlikovati majke koje NE ZELE i NE MOGU  !! I naravno da shvacam osobno kad nas se ( grupa "ne mogu") stavi u isti kos sa grupom "ne zelim".  :Sad:

----------


## mamaja

bebelina, ne znam znači li ti to šta, ali ja sam marina dojila samo tri tjedna. dakle, nisam stroga prema "vama", ja se isto računam u "vašu" skupinu i apsolutno sam sigurna da je za moj neuspjeh glavni krivac neznanje. imala sam jako puno dobre volje, ali nisam imala ni podrške, ni izvor informacija i nisam uspjela. zato sam sada najžešći pobornik edukacije mama, jer dojenje iako je prirodno traži i znanje.
najveći dio mama koje misle da ne mogu bi mogle dojiti baz problema, samo da imaju pravog pedijatra, patronažnu ili rodu  :Grin:   koji će im dati informacije kako prevladati probleme.

žao mi je što ovo shvaćaš kao napad, jer to mi nije bila namjera. ti si dala sve od sebe, trudila si se i nemaš si što predbacivati. osim možda onima koji su ti trebali pružiti konkretnu pomoć, a nisu.

----------


## bebelina

vjeruj da sam imala predivnu pedijatricu i endokrinologa uz sebe , ali nazalost nije islo  :Crying or Very sad:  Slazem se , treba educirati mame narocito danas kad se ne mozes obraniti od ovog nasilnog marketinga . I jako mi je zao sto ni tvoj bebec nije dojen  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja bih se vratila na naslov "Bespotrebno forsiranje dojenja..."  koje  su SR tako jako osjetili u svom srcu da su se odlučili očitovati na našem forumu.

Postoje mišljenja, stavovi, činjenice.

Mišljenje o dojenju može biti zaista svakakvo.

Stavovi ovog foruma su potpuno jasni.

Činjenica je da je dojenje prirodna prehrana bebe i djeteta a tako potcijenjeno u današnje vrijeme. 
Činjenica je i da si mnogi daju za pravo prozivati sve i svakoga jer oni *imaju pravo odlučiti hoće li ili neće* (u ovom slučaju - dojiti). 
A činjenica je isto tako da se ne razmišlja i ne govori puno o djetetu i njegovim pravima. Pravu na ljubav, pažnju, majčino mlijeko... 

I uostalom, otkud meni pravo da zakinem svoje dijete za ono što je upravo njemu namjenjeno? 

Mogu dojiti, dojim i osjećam to kao izuzetno važnu stvar koju činim za svoje dijete i kao svoju obvezu prema njemu. Sve ostalo bilo bi sebično i malodušno.

----------


## mvolpe

Najnesretnija stvar je vezna uz dojenje lezi u cinjenicama:
-majka nije jedini roditelj djetetu, tu je i otac koji mozda nije educiran koliko i majka, koji vjeruje u zablude o slabom mlijeku i sl, te takodjer kao ravnopravan roditelj moze vrsiti pritisak da se uvede adaptirano 
-sestre u rodilistima u 90% slucajeva nemaju blage veze o dojenju, a ako i imaju rijetke su one koje imaju i volju da pomognu i pokazu kako ispravno postaviti dijete na dojku ( svaka cast Rijeckom rodilistu i sl)
-nakon poroda u iducih mjesec dana majke su poharane takvim hormonalnim tornadom da je tesko biti stalozen, cvrst, siguran u svoje odluke i stavove vezane uz dojenje i gledati djete kako place, muza koji mase bocicom, svekra i svekrvu koji vicu kako je snajka nemajka jer drzi dijete gladno, a njihova kci ima taaako puno finog i gustog mlijeka dok je njeno neko vodenasto, sestara u rodilistu koje vriste kako se dojka mora drzati u hvatu skarice iako su joj prsti cevapi a dojke lubenice od 10kg pa aureola ne moze uci u usta kako treba, pa nakon 3 dana ostaje bez pola bradavice......
-dolazi doma i zove sos i dobija savijet da samo stavlja dijete na dojku, a nakon sto djete povuce mlijeko od bola prestane ici, patronazna savjetue fen( :shock: ), muz i dalje mase bocicom, ona po cijeli dan samo placce jer se osjeca nesposobnom, sos ne zove jer ne moze srociti tri rijeci od suza, mastitis 3 noci za redom, (kršitelj koda) razvaljuje bradavice do kraja, rucno izdajanje ne ide, kvrge velicine breskve na obje dojke a mlijeko ne moze van jer su kraste zatvorile izlaze, na kraju lijecnici jedino sto su napravili dali antibiotike, zabranili dojenje, povezali grudi, a ni trenutak ne probavaju pomoc ranama da zacijele i ponovnoj uspostavi dojenja..
Ajd sad budi uz ovakvu antidojenje kampanju i okruzje uspjesna dojilja...
E a sad se odjednom pedijatrica osvrce na taj period da je eto mozda trebalo probati to zalijeciti ( di si bila sa takvim savjetima kad sam ih trazil), okolina mi sad nabija na nos kako sam grozna mama sto jede adaptirano (Rode su tu uvijek bile za pomoc nikad nisu osudjivale  :Heart:  ), Sestra od mm je najbolja majka na svijetu jer kod nje mlijeka u potocima a problema nigdje ( iako joj je mrsko po noci hraniti djete nego mu gura dudu u usta da usuti  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). .....
Sta sam htjela reci, nekad dojenje ne uspije al ne zato jer zena ne moze dojiti, svi znamo za 99%, nego zato sto u trenutku kada je naajosjetljivija i najranjivija dobija samo pokude i napade a podrske niodkuda, pa onda ko je jaci karakter uspije to izignorirat a onaj ko je ionako nesigurna osoba .....(a stitnjacu da ne spominjem)
E a zasto ovo nisam pisala u prvom licu, zato sto sigurno nisam jedna koja je ovo dozivjela
Griznju savijesti ecu ni spominjati jer bi onda ovaj predugacak post prerastao u knjigu neprezaljenih momenata bliskosti koje sam mogla imati sa svojim djetetom da sam uspjela u nakani da dojim...
U svemu ostalom se smatram AP mamom osim u najbitnijem, nisam pruzila ono najbolje sto mi je priroda dala svom dijetetu, majcino mlijeko...
Nadam se da ce s drugim biti bolje, tj znam jer cu tada platiti apartman zbog roominga al i da mi nitko ne ulazi u njega osim ako JA ne zovem u pomoc, a o onome sto me ceka doma...e to ne znam kako cu rijesiti al nadam se nekako hocu

----------


## mvolpe

e da a majke koje u startu odluce ne dojiti ne razumijem ni najmanje ( znam jednu), mislim odluka je njena, al ne kuzim kako je steriliziranje bocica, prokuhavanje vode, podgrijavanje u neko doba noci, nosenje cijele artiljerije pribora kad ides negdje u goste i jos more toga jednostavnije i bolje od jedne dojke koja uvijek daje svijeze, savrseno cisto i temperirano mlijeko prilagodjeno djetetovim trenutnim potrebama.
Ja sam odrasla na adaptiranom, imam problema sa stitnjacom, gastritisom cim pojedem bilo sta jace od povrca, dosta bolesna cijelo djetinjstvo.....
Brat dojen do 2 godine, zdrav ko dren, nikakvih problema nikada pa ni sada sa zdravljem( kuckuc o drvo)

----------


## mvolpe

cjoj opet sam zaboravila, da i mene su pogodil spotovi u tjednu dojenja koji su se vrtili na tv, al zato sto JA imam griznju savijesti i sto su me oni podsjecali na moj neuspjeh, al mi je drago da se vrte jer njihova svrha nije bila u tome da meni nabiju griznju savjesti nego da utjecu na mame koje bi mozda da njih nije bilo odlucile da nece ni probati dojiti, a i na okolinu koja bi trebala biti podrska. Steta je samo sto su se vrtili tako kratko..
Kad vec pisem knjigu da pitam, da li postoji mogucnost da se posalje sestre iz rodilista na nekakvu edukaciju o dojenju ili nesto tako, jer je vrijeme provedeno u rodilistu jedno od najbitnijih perioda za uspjesno dojenje

----------


## toma_06

mvolpe   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

> Kad vec pisem knjigu da pitam, da li postoji mogucnost da se posalje sestre iz rodilista na nekakvu edukaciju o dojenju ili nesto tako, jer je vrijeme provedeno u rodilistu jedno od najbitnijih perioda za uspjesno dojenje


radi se na tome u više smjerova, i putem nacionalnog povjerenstva za dojenje i putem UNICEF-a..I,da, slažemo se da je to jedan od ključnih preduvjeta za povećanje stope dojene djece.

----------


## mvolpe

Mislim zalosno je da sestre u koje rade na odjelu rodilista u SB NE ZNAJU nista o dojenju. Ja sam stiskala ono dugme da mi dodju pomoc medjutim jedina sestra na odjelu koja je kao nes znala radi u djecijoj sobi i nije imala vremena da mi dodje pomoc ( sad znam da mi je samo odmogla ). Pa kako je to moguce :? Mislim zamislite da vam udje sestra u sobu i vi kazete, molim vas dajte pomozite zasto nece da uhvati dojku, jel nesto krivo radim, dijete urla od placa a ona vam kaze - znate sad cu vam ja zvati sestru iz djecije sobe, ja ne znam kako da vam pomognem  :shock:  ( sestra dolazi tek nakon sat vremena)...

----------


## Fidji

Nadovezujem se na žalosnu priču o medicinskim sestrama u rodilištu...

Kad vam donesu bebu prvi put obavezno prvo pitaju:

"Gospođo, imate li vi mlijeka?"

Molim? Kad sam ja neljubaznoj balavici odgovorila da ne mogu to ja odmah osjetiti, ali da sam sigurna da kolostruma ima ona je odgovorila: "Ah, još jedna pametna!" Izašla ljuta ko ris i zalupila, nevjerojatno ali istinito, svom snagom vrata od sobe.

Ok, mislim si neka mala, nabrijana, a nema blage veze, ali isto pitanje su dobile cure koje su poslije mene stigle u sobu i to od starijih, iskusnijih sestara. Motivirajuće do bola.

----------


## MGrubi

pa trebala si joj reći da još nisi na rezervi , ne svjetli crveno   :Laughing:

----------


## Fidji

:Laughing:

----------


## mvolpe

e da i ta sestra iz djecije sobe je dosla pomoci sa bocicom   . A u sb ne pitaju godpodjo jel imate mlijeka nego idu redom i stiscu bradavice   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## momtobe

Prestrašno!

Na Svetom Duhu u Zg su sestre svaki put kad bi donijeli bebe obilazile sobe i pitale "Da li netko treba pomoć oko dojenja?" Već su kao išle na živce s tim X puta na dan, ali sad vidim da su anđeli na pravom mjestu...

----------


## martinaP

mvolpe   :Heart:  

Ovako, iz moje perspektive: do sad nam je dojenje bez ijednog problema (ok, tu i tamo štrajka, ali to je normalno). Osim edukaciji tijekom trudnoće (hvala Rodama   :Kiss:  ), to mogu zahvaliti slijedećem:

-24h roominig in,
-Andrija je odmah savršeno primio bradavicu,
-nije bilo uopće prepunjenosti dojki (pretpostavljam zvog 24h RI, A. je stalno bio na cici i papao mlijeko kako je dolazilo, nije bilo praznina od 2-3 sata između podoja da bi se cice stigle prepuniti)
-veći dio sestara je bio jako strpljiv, n puta su mi dolazile popraviti položaj (dojenje u sjedećem položaju smo malo teže apsolvirali)
-nije dohranjivan, osim 20ml drugu noć - uz moju suglasnost,
-kad smo došli doma, svekiji su dolazili u posjetu pola sata dnevno, MM i ja nismo dozvoljavali ni da se dulje zadržavaju ni da nam pomažu oko Andrije, MM je prvih mjesec dana bio doma,
-kad mi je padalo napamet da je gladan (večer, on plače neutješno, ja ne znam šta mu je) MM je bio dovoljno priseban da odbije otići u dežurnu apoteku po adaptirano   :Heart:  .

Dakle, unatoč edukaciji, bez podrške okoline pitanje je bi li nam dojenje bilo toliko jednostavno.

----------


## Deaedi

> Na Svetom Duhu u Zg su sestre svaki put kad bi donijeli bebe obilazile sobe i pitale "Da li netko treba pomoć oko dojenja?" Već su kao išle na živce s tim X puta na dan, ali sad vidim da su anđeli na pravom mjestu...


Onda se tamo nesto stvarno promijenilo - ja sam u veljaci 2005. u suzama puno puta tijekom 5 dana trazila pomoc oko dojenja od sestara, dobila je na jedvite jade, uz zivcane komentare tipa: to je vase dijete, kako ga ne znate hraniti, kako nece, vi ste mama, natjerajte je da vuce i sl. Molila sam da mi netko pomogne, niti jedna sestra nije imala vremena ni volje..

----------


## marissa22

čitan, čitan i ne znan šta da vam kažen
sretni roditelji su vas došli provocirat i uspili su u tome
a s druge strane
..........ja nisan dojeno djete, a upala, viroza i tih stvari prošla san u granicama kao i svo normalno dojeno ili nedojeno dijete
i nemojte sad o tome kako dojenoj djeci ni jodnom nos nije procurija, aj nemojmo
stigmatizirate
da, i to dosta, po vašem neko je lošiji roditelj ako ne može pa i ne želi dojiti svoje dijete, šta s onim majkamo koje se MORAJU vratit na posal nakon 3 miseca ako upce žele ikako prehranit svoje dijete, , 
moje prvo je bilo dojeno svega 5 dana, ne dojeno, nego na izdajalici jer nakon šta je izašla deseti dan iz bolnice, sisu nije tila ni pogladat, nego je kričala i zaspala od gladi dok san ja pokušavala namistit nju da pojede malo mog mlika, nakon šta bi je slušala kako plače i neće jer je bila nadohranjivana od prvog dana jer ja nisam imala krevet u bolnici na odjelu zbog gužve i šta san dite vidila na pola sata 2 dana nako poroda ,a tome je  kriv naš sustav i st rodilište, šta mi je doslovno bacila dite na krevet, ja prvorotkinja, ne zn an kako dite izgleda kamoli podoj, šta ti niko nije pokaza, a ako pitaš spraši te, i ja bi dojila, svi bi drage moje, a nekad to jednostavno nije moguce, teško to vama palo ili ne, rekla san, ma ne ....rađe sito dijete i umjetno hranjeno nego gladno i dojeno, pa vi sad pljucajte koliko oćete, mogla san ja deset dana proć muku isusovu s ditetom i naučit ga na sisu al čemu mučit i izgladnjivat dijete koje neće, nego oće bocu, jer to prima od prvog podoja...i šta je sad po vama tu pravilno, moralno ili ispravno....
.....................

----------


## Davor

Vjerojatno bi se drukčije postavila da ti netko na servisu auta umjesto kvalitetnog strojnog ulja ponudi repičino. A kad je dijete u pitanju onda nema veze - važno je samo da se dobro napuni  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marissa22

da se razumimo, onaj prvi post sretnog roditelja je...a šta da kažen, provokacja
ja nisan za nedojenje jer mi se eto ne da, nije mi lakše posegnit za bocom nego za sisom
ali konstantno upiranje dojenja dok dijete plače ili je gladno i iz nekon razloga nije odma na ti sa dojenjem
i naravno mučenje dan i noc a dijete opet plače od gladi.....a ti imaš grižnju savjesti jer kad ideš malo internetom tražit naiđeš na ovo
pa kome to ne bi diglo tlak
...svaako ima svoj izbor i pravo na bilo šta ako sretna mama misli da ce joj se sise obisit jer doji, nek joj bude, nek hrani bebu (kršitelj koda)om a to ne znači da je njeno dijete i manje inteligentno, i da ce bit bolesno, i na kraju krajeva da ona ne uživa sa svojim ditetom i da ga manje voli jer ne doji......
jer ako ocete reć da bi vi bile manje bliske sa djetom da ga ne dojite, onda vam je ista stvar dojile ne dojile problem je negdi drugo

----------


## Davor

Radi se o potpuno različitim stvarima, poput vožnje na tačkama i ferariju. O prednostima dojenja govore ozbiljne studije, a o prednostima formule govori samo marketing. Bolje je priznati sebi pred ogledalom kada ti svizac zamota čokoladu nego dopustiti da ti zamota još poneku.

----------


## Cubana

> mama misli da ce joj se sise obisit jer doji[/b], nek joj bude, nek hrani bebu (kršitelj koda)om a to ne znači da je njeno dijete i manje inteligentno, i da ce bit bolesno, i na kraju krajeva da ona ne uživa sa svojim ditetom i *da ga manje voli jer ne doji*......


Al svoje sise više voli  :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

super tema, morala sam sve pročitati. Nemam što dodati, ima toliko fantastičnih postova. Lijep primjer kako i na provokaciju može krenuti dobra rasprava.

Naravno, tko je svoj stav izgradio neće pomoći argumenti (kao što ni meni nisu "pomogli" argumenti o pokvarenom mlijeku...). Dobro je znati da ipak postoji mjesto gdje se može dobiti dobar savjet o ovoj temi.

----------


## marissa22

Davore, koliko si ti djece rodio i kako si se tada osjećao? hvala na odgovoru

----------


## marissa22

koliko ja vidim od prvog do zadnjeg posta niko nije reka da je adaptirano ni bolje ni zdravije od majčinom, pa ne vidim razloga tvom objašnjavanju, mislin da to svi ionako vrlo dobro znaju, neki su needucirani, neki posustanu lako, neki su manje uporni, neki su jači, neki slabiji, a neki ne žele od prvog dana dojit. i to mi je  :/  a i   :Crying or Very sad:  

al ipak nas je najviše needuciranih(moje 1.dijete)...a i spašenih od ad -moje drugo dijete (hvala apricot :D )

..premaa tome, nekima ovdje bi tribalo malo humanosti kod odgovora, a i razumijevanja, nismo svi isti

a osim onog najbitnijeg, zdravlja i ljubavi prema djetetu na prvom mistu, na drugom su osjećaji majke, srića da postoje savjetnice za dojenje,  koje imaju puno bolji pristup prema nama pridošlicama ....od nekih...jelte..

a sad   :Heart:  

podoj.....


 :Saint:

----------


## call me mommy

ma nema ljepseg nego kada vidis bebu kako je spokojno zaspala od tvog savrsenog mlijeka   :Love:

----------


## marissa22

X

----------


## Suncem.m.

> .....a ti imaš grižnju savjesti jer kad ideš malo internetom tražit naiđeš na ovo
> pa kome to ne bi diglo tlak


O kako je meni sve ovo dizalo tlak. I kako je već netko u starim postovima napisao...."mrzila" sam sve ove "babe" kojima je dojenje pis of kejk. 
Lupala sam doslovno glavom o zid...i o krevetić...i o sve tvrdo što mi je došlo pod glavu. Plakala sam danima i noćima. 
I koliko sam puta "Rodu" poslala k vragu  :Embarassed:  , koliko sam samo puta mom mališanu rekla - e od sutra si na boci ja ti kažem"
Ali baš sve ovo što mi je dizalo tlak i što mi je išlo na živce me je natiralo da budem borac i da ipak ne posegnem za bočicom.





> mogla san ja deset dana proć muku isusovu s ditetom i naučit ga na sisu al čemu mučit i izgladnjivat dijete koje neće, nego oće bocu


Nakon CR sam 10 dana bila u bolnici sa bakretijom u rani, viskom temperaturom, punim dupetom voltarena za snižavanje temperature, intravenozno antibioticima, svakodnevno jako mučno čišćenje rane, ragadama,  divnim i ljubaznim sestrama koje su govorile "mama, odspavajte malo, dajte da mu damo bocu", pedijatricom koja je rekla" gospođo, maleni je super ali je gladan i dobit će vam žuticu" (naravno da su mu u rodilištu dodavali bocu jer bilo je nemoguće da se izborim protiv svega u stanju u kojem sam bila).
A o depresiji u koju sam upala nakon poroda i svega što mi se izdogađalo neću niti pričat.

Ovo sve pišem da ne bi mislila da si ti bila u nešto većim problemima nego ja. I razumijem potpuno zašto si odustala
Ali se nadam da ćeš sa drugim djetetom ipak iskoristit tu nabijenu grižnju savjesti i pokušat proć tu muku Isusovu (ako te ne daj Bože opet snađe)
 i uvjerena sam da ćeš uspjeti sa dojenjem ( i neće ti biti žao)

Jako dobro razumijem sve mame koje su odustale (ovo se odnosi na one koje su se trudile i imale želju) jer i sama sam bila nebrojeno puta na pola koraka od takve odluke.
I danas mi je ponekd teško dojiti (noći me taru i trenutno sam u užasnoj krizi dojenja a maleni ima 8 i po mj) ali sigurna sam da sam svom djetetu dala naj bolje.
Čak i ako je samo 1 % onoga lošega što se piše o adaptiranom istina, isplatila se sva moja muka.


I i dalje mi ponekad ide na živce agresivno promoviranje dojenja ali podržavam ga 100 %. jer klin se klinom izbija. 
I taj agresivan marketing adaptiranog je stvarno nanio veliku štetu našem čovječanstvu i samo istim oružijem se može zaustavit.

----------


## Suncem.m.

I molim te palcica1987 nemoj moj post shvatiti kao "pljucanje" kako si ranije napisala.
jer to mi uopće nije bila namjera  :Love: 
Samo sam ti pokušala objasniti iz perspektive majke koju nervira "agresivno promoviranje dojenja" zašto je to u biti jedini ispravni način 
da se dopre do svjesti koja AD prihvatila kao nešto sasvim cool i jednostavnim rješenjem.

Sad vidim da je tvoje  drugo djete dojeno i uvjerena sam da ti je sve to što te nervira jako puno ovaj put pomoglo.

----------


## marissa22

sve super, razumin skroz šta si tila reć  :Love:  
ma ne smeta meni niti agresivno promoviranje, stvarno klin se klinom izbija
prvi put san prelako odustala, i ja priznajen da san ja kriva, i da san tribala se više educirat, bit upornija a i nisan znala za ovaj portal a ni forum, i to me grize pogotovo rad drugog uspješnog dojenja
drugi put kad su se pojavili problemi, prvo san otvorila topic s jednim problemom, svatila da je ipak sve ok, a s drugim se obratila savjetnici koja mi je pomogla
i ovaj forum stvarno može pomoć(meni svakako), naravno i da se sa svim ne slažem, al kad mi je uletia problem nisan tila otvarat novi topic, češljala sam malo stare, na nekima su bili stvarno neumjesni komentari za ad
a eto ja iman srića uspjeha u dojenju 2 put(isto nije bilo lako, al s vrimenom sam uspila), a i neuspjeha i iskustvo s umjetnim mlikom tako da eto razumin i jednu i drugu stranu, al su me stvarno znali pogodit neki komentari , zato san sad i odreagirala kako jesan na ove postove prije

sve u svemu, sritna šta san bar drugi put osjetila čari dojenja

----------


## Davor

> Davore, koliko si ti djece rodio i kako si se tada osjećao? hvala na odgovoru


U principu nema smisla odgovarati na retorička pitanja. Svejedno hvala na pitanju. Kad na ovakvom roditeljskom forumu ne bi bilo i ovakvih pitanja čovjek bi se zapitao - postoji li ženski šovinizam uopće :?  U ovakvim prigodama možeš odahnuti - živ je i zdrav i jednako pogrešno usmjeren kao i na svim ostalim mjestima.
Prekrasno je znati, a ne bez veze neutemeljeno pretpostavljati, da postoje roditelji koji će svoju djecu odgajati u duhu netolerancije i neuvažavanja razlika.

----------


## marissa22

a isto tako je dobro znati da nekome titula mr.sc.dr ili prof neće osigurat onu dozu ljudskosti , več samo baljezganje svisoka...klasika


..i zanemareno...

----------


## maria71

palcica, ako želiš ostati na forumu bez opomena i bana potrebno ti je nekoliko savjeta
( da  je bar netko to  meni  rekao )

1. ne konfrontiraj se direktno s davorom, to je jedino emsi polazilo za rukom, no koliko vidim više je nema , pouka davor ostaje forumaši prolaze

2.
ako zanemariš dozu cinizma  u njegovoj retorici od njega dosta toga možeš saznati ako pitaš konkretne stvari, čovjek zna dosta toga i to znanje voli podijeliti

3.eme na koje si emocionalno osjetljiva izbjegavaj   :Smile:

----------


## maria71

teme a ne eme

 za mene su to sve rasprave o carskom rezu

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:   vidim da ti ljudskost jako ide   :Laughing:  

Uzgred, daj me preskoči u buduće i neću ni ja tebi biti na putu. Čini se da nemamo puno zajedničkog.

----------


## Davor

Maria, nije te bilo neko vrijeme   :Love:

----------


## marissa22

tako je nemamo, ti indirektno vriđaš, a i u milosti si ostalih
ja se s tobon ne slažen , zato te i priskačen ubuduće
i svi sritni

----------


## Davor

Uzgred, forsiranje dojenja nikako nije bespotrebno: dojena djeca imaju bolje ocjene u srednjoj školi i o tome postoji ozbiljna studija.

----------


## Deaedi

> Uzgred, forsiranje dojenja nikako nije bespotrebno: dojena djeca imaju bolje ocjene u srednjoj školi i o tome postoji ozbiljna studija.


Uh, gdje bi mi bio kraj da me mama još i dojila, i ovako sam imala skoro sve 5, valjda bi trebalo uvesti i 6 kao ocjenu za dojene i odlične učenike.  :Grin:

----------


## princess puffy

Daedi imala bi onda sve 5,a ne skoro sve 5 :Grin:  
Ni mene moja nije dojila dovoljno dugo,zato i ja skoro sve 5.
Svoje dijete sam dojila do unatrag mjesec dana (20 mjeseci) i ne znam da li sam na što drugo ponosna tako jako i neopisivo (nadam se puno 5)

----------


## krumpiric

mene je moja dojila dugo, imala sam sve 5  :Razz:  

a moj tata je jači od tvog tate.

nego, dojenje je kod nas u komi, to znaju i ptice na grani, 13% dojilja je više nego porazna brojka...anchi je nabrojala činjenice, ne moraš biti dr. znanosti da skužiš o čemu se radi. 

I da, koliko god se trudila imati ekstremnu količinu razumijevanja, niti jedna žena iz moje blizine (u RL) nije odustala zbog nekih problema koje ja nisam imala (okej, imam frendicu koja pije lijekove, al ona nije ni počela), dakle...

edukacija-nula bodova.



super mi je usporediti ovo s dijelom iz TBOBB, kad su primalje rekle da ljudi mjesecima biraju auto, ma biraju tjednima obični cd-player, a kad se radi o rođenju djeteta, baš ih briga kako će rodit...sve prepuste slučaju

tako je i s dojenjem...
 mjesecima se biraju fensi kolica, koja djetetu ne znače baš NIŠTA, a pročitati nešto o tome kako ćeš dijete prehraniti da bude zdravije, da dobije najbolje šta može dobit, e to je prekomplicirano.
eh.

----------


## marissa22

uf...onda ce moja padat razrede samo tako

----------


## marissa22

kad smo kod čitanja, da dodan
..cura do mene u bolnici, pvorotka, 20 godina, puna 2 dana je pokušla dojit, sve poze, sve živo, beba nikako pravilno uvatit ili je spavala
zamolila je sestru da joj malo uleti, da joj pokaže položaj, i kako bi pravilno tribala, i da joj se čini gladna, pa da joj pomogne
ova joj je uzela dite, i s vrata dobacila- imala si 9 miseci mogla si nešto i pročitat....

----------


## princess puffy

> mene je moja dojila dugo, imala sam sve 5  
> .


to se traži-pravi odlikaši!

 :D

----------


## Inda_os

Nisam ništa čitala samo mi je upao u oko ovaj podatak o 13% dojilja... Zar je zaista tako malo? Ja imam dojam da svi oko mene doje. Doduše, znam da su to mahom forumaši koji nisu reprezentativni uzorak ali ipak me je iznenadila tako mala brojka... Koliko je star taj podatak?

----------


## Neve

A ja imam dojam da oko mene nitko ne doji, osim mene, nažalost. I najgore mi je kad mlada žena rodi i onda mi kaže da joj je mljeko nakon mjesec dana  "presahnulo". Ajme.
A najslađe mi je kad mene poluzgroženo pitaju pa do kad ćeš ti dojiti (imamo staž od 20 mjeseci), a ja kažem barem do srednje škole.

----------


## tropical

oko mene nitko ne doji. samo ja. i svatko ima neki svoj razlog, s tim da jedan zdravstveni posve opravdavam.

nego, naletjevši na ovu temu imam pitanje koje mene osobno dosta muči, i koje ću morati ostaviti i na nekim drugim podforumima a to je slijedeće- 

moje je dijete isključivo dojeno od svojih mjesec dana do 7 mjeseci, od tad puno sisa, dohrana je vrlo oprezno uvođena. do tad se tu i tamo potkralo pokoje adaptirano (nažalost u petrovoj i puno više!) jer je bio u bolnici. bio je jako bolestan nakon rođenja i dobio je dosta lijekova tad. u međuvremenu je naravno i alergije neke razvio (ispoljio) i često ima viroze (svakih mjesec- mjesec i pol) unatoč i raznovrsnoj i organskoj i pažljivo planiranoj prehrani i njegovoj i mojoj. to je bio uvod. 
pitanje je: ima li studija, iskustvo nečije kako bi bilo da nije dojen, da je na adaptiranom, bi li bio još više alergičan i bolestan češće?

vjerujem da neću naći odgovor na to ali me to pitanje strašno kopka. naravno, nema govora o prestanku dojenja samo glasno razmišljam o našem slučaju i utjecaju nekih drugih čimbenika na zdravlje. da li naše dojenje poboljšava išta (ok, kad i je bolestan nikad nije dehidrirao, sve traje iznimno kratko i ne preneugodno)?

----------


## zoza

tropical,
evo, ako ti engleski nije stran, ovdje imaš punp zanimljivih informacija OUTCOMES OF BREASTFEEDING VERSUS FORMULA FEEDING

----------


## tropical

svakako ću proučiti. baš me zanima što bi tek bilo da ga ne dojim, jer je zasita, zaista prečesto bolestan i nitko mi nema valano objašnjenje zašto je tako osim da mu je jednostavno organizam previše pretrpio u toj najosjetljiviojoj dobi. kako god, što bi tek bilo da ga ne dojim?????

----------

